# Any tricky CP interview questions?



## OXX

Tried  searching  but  didn't  turn  up  much.

Anyways,  just  wondering  if  there  are  any  specific/tricky  questions  that  CP  interviewers  usually  ask?  Haven't  exactly  been  through  many  job  interviews  at  all,  but  I  understand  most  of  the  standard  questions.  Any  Disney/CP  specific  to  be  prepared  for?  LMK.  Thanks.

OXX


----------



## KimAJ

naw, they're really pretty typical.


----------



## Darth Sidious

i have read here that they ask you a space moutain question and if i am correct it goes something like this, "if a guest wants to go on space moutain but he is too short what do you do?" i don't know the answer because i did not get asked this


----------



## KimAJ

I never got that one but I would apologize, explain why it was unsafe and make some height-appropriate suggestions.


----------



## Aurorajade16

the specific CP questions relate to the role you decide to choose. so once you pick your first choice role, think about some probs that could arise and think about how you would deal with it.


----------



## Princess Jayne

I've put character attendant - what kind of probs could arise there?! like having to close lines n stuff? and questions about why mickey etc dont talk??
xxx


----------



## Joanna71985

Princess Jayne said:


> I've put character attendant - what kind of probs could arise there?! like having to close lines n stuff? and questions about why mickey etc dont talk??
> xxx



Yes, for both of those. And trust me, they do happen. I had those quite a lot.


----------



## Princess Jayne

any others you can suggest joanna? 

argh! my interview is in 2 days! xx


----------



## Joanna71985

Princess Jayne said:


> any others you can suggest joanna?
> 
> argh! my interview is in 2 days! xx



Hmmm, let me see. When I interviewed, I actually interviewed for performer (since that was first choice). But if I had to guess, I would think:
*closing the line
*helping a guest find a specific character
*explaining why certain characters don't talk
*what would you do if a guest was being inappropriate towards a character?

If I can think of anymore I will post them.  Good luck with your interview.


----------



## Princess Jayne

thanks! fingers crossed!! i really hope i dont muck it up! lol! x


----------



## Invisible_ears_82389

what role-specific questions should i expect?


----------



## erikthewise

If they do ask you a question like that (the Space Mountain question), they would be looking more for attitude than a "correct" answer. You would be trained in how to deal with typical situations like that.

Part of your answer might be that you would EXPECT such training, and would not expect to be assigned to operate a ride without proper training. Your main answer might be that the rules are for the safety of guests and must be followed, but you would be as nice about it as possible.


----------



## Nyxastra

As most everyone has said they are not looking for the correct type of answer just how would you handle certain situations.  During my first interview for my first program they asked me questions such as what was my favorite ride, my favorite character and how was I like my favorite character, and a bunch of general "what would you do" questions.  I personally found interviewing for my second program the hardest because all of the questions were geared more towards how did you handle this type of situation in your former work location and what did you want to get out of doing a second program.


----------



## disneychickforever

Just thought I would bump this up again for Fall 08 CPs!

What kind of questions should you expect for Character Performer or Hospitality? (My top two)


----------



## Joanna71985

disneychickforever said:


> Just thought I would bump this up again for Fall 08 CPs!
> 
> What kind of questions should you expect for Character Performer or Hospitality? (My top two)



When I auditioned, I had one question pertaining to performer. It was "if you were friends with Pooh, and there was a kid in line who had been waiting for a long time and was getting impatient, what would you do?".


----------



## Merriweather86

If your main role choice is hospitality, you can expect quite a few questions regarding Guest Service...things like, "What would you do if a guest requested a room in this building, with these amenities, and it was absolutely not available..." etc. Also, if you are planning on doing an Advantage season, be prepared for them to ask you if you would be willing to be a resort hopper, where you would do half of your program in the front office, and half of it in housekeeping...that's just something else to think about


----------



## Pendragon1515

Princess Jayne said:


> thanks! fingers crossed!! i really hope i dont muck it up! lol! x



hey i have a question for you....did you get an invite to the ICP?  already?


----------



## BabyPiglet

Bump. I like this thread. 

What about quick service and merchandise?


----------



## Joanna71985

BabyPiglet said:


> Bump. I like this thread.
> 
> What about quick service and merchandise?



For merchandise, I would have to say:
"what would you do if someone wanted an item, and the shop was out of it?"


----------



## Merriweather86

Yeah, I did merch my first program, and got, "What would you do if a guest wanted a specific item that you did not carry anywhere in your park?"


----------



## disneychickforever

I have my presentation tomorrow...I'm so excited lol.  I really hope to get Character Performer this time.  I'll fill you guys in on questions as soon as my interview is done.


----------



## snowprincessofAK

Has anyone Had Costuming as their number one? If so then what kind of questions do they ask?


----------



## Joanna71985

disneychickforever said:


> I have my presentation tomorrow...I'm so excited lol.  I really hope to get Character Performer this time.  I'll fill you guys in on questions as soon as my interview is done.



Good luck!


----------



## Berlioz70

disneychickforever said:


> Just thought I would bump this up again for Fall 08 CPs!
> 
> What kind of questions should you expect for Character Performer or Hospitality? (My top two)



Hi Disney Chick-

I just had my interview and here are all of the questions I got (nothing for Hospitality so I can't help you there).

First we did a recap of the questions from the application.
Why do I want to do the CP at this point in my life?
Why do I want to work for Disney?
How would I interact with guests - good guest service?
What would I look for in a CP applicant?
Describe a situation where I've had to work with a difficult person, boss or professor.
How open am I to people from diverse backgrounds?
Being married, how do I feel about the living component?

Then we talked about the roles I checked off and my reasoning for selecting each of the roles.

Attractions-
What would you do if a 4 year old girl wanted to ride space mountain but she was too short?
In terms of a spiel ride (I said I was interested in GMR)- talk about a situation in which I have talked in front of a large group of people.

Character Performer-
How would I act as a character performer?
Talk about my experience with entertainment/theatre.
What would I do if a child was scared of me?

Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Hostess-
Do I have salon experience?
(My answer was "no," so we stopped there - I will not be getting this role  )


----------



## Pendragon1515

The number one question that you HAVE TO NAIL.........

Why should you be in the CP program.  ​


----------



## disneychickforever

Berlioz70 Thanks so much!  I'm so excited.  My interview is tomorrow at 10:20 am!   Last time I did a face to face interview, so a phone one is going to be so different for me!


----------



## Joanna71985

disneychickforever said:


> Berlioz70 Thanks so much!  I'm so excited.  My interview is tomorrow at 10:20 am!   Last time I did a face to face interview, so a phone one is going to be so different for me!



Good luck!


----------



## disneychickforever

Joanna71985 said:


> Good luck!



Thanks!  I think I'll need it.  I don't like phone interviews.  It's much easier to see them and see what they are writing down and how they respond.


----------



## Joanna71985

disneychickforever said:


> Thanks!  I think I'll need it.  I don't like phone interviews.  It's much easier to see them and see what they are writing down and how they respond.



I know what you mean. I'm not a big fan of talking on phones.


----------



## Pendragon1515

disneychickforever said:


> Thanks!  I think I'll need it.  I don't like phone interviews.  It's much easier to see them and see what they are writing down and how they respond.



Break a leg!


----------



## Pendragon1515

disneychickforever said:


> Thanks!  I think I'll need it.  I don't like phone interviews.  It's much easier to see them and see what they are writing down and how they respond.



Break a leg!


----------



## disneychickforever

I just finished my interview.  She told me that my status will be pending and invited me to the audition on the phone!  For me she said it was April 3rd (Orlando).  I'm so excited!

She said with my theater skills and how I answered the questions, I have a pretty awesome shot!  I'm SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

That's great. Good luck!


----------



## snowprincessofAK

disneychickforever said:


> I just finished my interview.  She told me that my status will be pending and invited me to the audition on the phone!  For me she said it was April 3rd (Orlando).  I'm so excited!
> 
> She said with my theater skills and how I answered the questions, I have a pretty awesome shot!  I'm SO EXCITED!!!



BREAK A LEG!!!


----------



## disneychickforever

Thanks! It stinks that I have over a month though


----------



## Joanna71985

disneychickforever said:


> Thanks! It stinks that I have over a month though



I know that feeling. When I auditioned in 2006, I had about a month and a half til my audition (I applied in early Feb, and my audition was March 30th).


----------



## Berlioz70

To be honest - this is driving me nuts! Some recruiters seem to know when audition dates are and spreading the word and others aren't. I have a very very busy April and really need to audition before that month, but this wait is killing me. One location is within an hour, the next is 5 hours, then the next is 8 hours + ----- ARGH!!!!

I'm going to be really upset if I can't make the audition close to me - if I knew the date now I might be able to work around it. Not knowing the dates is really hurting my chances of even being able to attend ANY!!!

I just needed to vent - thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

Berlioz70 said:


> To be honest - this is driving me nuts! Some recruiters seem to know when audition dates are and spreading the word and others aren't. I have a very very busy April and really need to audition before that month, but this wait is killing me. One location is within an hour, the next is 5 hours, then the next is 8 hours + ----- ARGH!!!!
> 
> I'm going to be really upset if I can't make the audition close to me - if I knew the date now I might be able to work around it. Not knowing the dates is really hurting my chances of even being able to attend ANY!!!
> 
> I just needed to vent - thanks!



That does really stink.


----------



## Berlioz70

Joanna71985 said:


> That does really stink.



Thanks for the hug - I needed that!


----------



## Joanna71985

Berlioz70 said:


> Thanks for the hug - I needed that!



You're welcome. I know all about wanting to plan. I wish I could plan out my summer, but I can't do anything til I hear back from Disney.


----------



## disneychickforever

I won't hear til about 2 weeks after the audition, which is mid-late April...And I'm donig advantage....THAT'S going to drive me mad lol.  I won't have time to get all excited!  It's just going to be "Oh I'm accepted....CRAP I HAVE TO PACK!"


----------



## Joanna71985

Don't worry. You would have about a month to be excited, if you get advantage.


----------



## disneychickforever

Yeah...last time I did Fall...I was starting to get stuff together in June for a August 13th arrival date haha.  I'll be scrambling.  I don't think I'm going out for the next show because of it that way I only have to worry about school and getting there.....


----------



## Joanna71985

When was your last program (you did another program, right?).


----------



## disneychickforever

Yeah I did Fall 07 but had to leave early because I hurt my knee   I only got to stay a month!


----------



## Joanna71985

disneychickforever said:


> Yeah I did Fall 07 but had to leave early because I hurt my knee   I only got to stay a month!



Awww, that stinks.


----------



## theatergal

Hello everyone! I have a quick question, do you have to do the phone interview before you audition? What if you visit your campus presentation and apply and everything, but the audition closest to you is _before_ your scheduled interview? Can you change the interview?


----------



## Berlioz70

theatergal said:


> Hello everyone! I have a quick question, do you have to do the phone interview before you audition? What if you visit your campus presentation and apply and everything, but the audition closest to you is _before_ your scheduled interview? Can you change the interview?



Typically your interview will be one to two days after the presentation... so if the presentation is before the audition, your interview probably will be too. 

You are not required to interview before the audition, however, it is preferred that you do. When you audition you'll get a follow up list of things to do; if you haven't interviewed yet, then you have up to two days to do it after your audition. If you audition and do not interview in time, you'll never hear back on how you did and will automatically be declined.

If your campus presentation is after the audition, then I would do the E-Presentation and interview beforehand. You can always attend the campus presentation later if you have any additional questions.


----------



## Helix

Pendragon1515 said:


> The number one question that you HAVE TO NAIL.........
> 
> Why should you be in the CP program.  ​




This is the one question which is FREAKING ME OUT!

I've tried to come up with an answer but they all sound stupid and dorky.  Is there a proper answer to this question? Or is it all down to how well you can express how much you want to work and learn while on the program.

I've got parts of the answer like: it'll be a life changing experience, an honor to work and learn while on the program, to further my education (only one in family to have went and graduated college and university), to learn from the best...

Any ideas what else I should say? Or pointer from anyone who has went through a interview.


----------



## hogwartsdropout

I think that sounds like a great answer Helix, I'd also add how much love you have for Disney!


----------



## csaribay

Helix said:


> This is the one question which is FREAKING ME OUT!
> 
> ...
> 
> Any ideas what else I should say? Or pointer from anyone who has went through a interview.



I don't think very much of that question, in the sense that it ranks extraordinarily highly on the list. I would look toward your goals and what you want to accomplish by doing the program. Do you want a Disney career in the future? Are you looking to gain experience with a top name in entertainment and hospitality? Think about your motivations to do the program, and you can come up with a very honest, well thought answer. What I would avoid is saying that you're doing this program to get away from school or to party. That's really the only two "bad" answers I can think of.

You might think your potential responses are bit cheesy, but there aren't too many responses that I can think of that wouldn't seem to be. Again, I don't really think too much of this question... although this particular question really looks toward your motivation- just be honest.

For the record, I think your responses are fine. Just be prepared to elaborate a little more.


----------



## Haphazard Hero

Darth Sidious said:


> i have read here that they ask you a space moutain question and if i am correct it goes something like this, "if a guest wants to go on space moutain but he is too short what do you do?" i don't know the answer because i did not get asked this



I got that one.  My answer was something like "I'd politely tell him that he is not tall enough for this attraction and to enjoy one of our other great rides"

...


I didn't get put in attractions.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Nobody can tell you what to say on a specific question. I am a 3x CP, and a Campus Rep. I always tell my students to be genuine and professional, and they'll do fine.

The other piece of advice: do your Disney research ahead of time. There is a good chance they will want to know about your favorite movie or character. Make sure that whatever you say is Disney. Balto/Anastasia/Fern Gully are _not_ Disney. Being animated does not make it Disney! Believe me, I wouldn't be saying this if I hadn't seen it in action.

The other thing is that if you go to a presentation, be professional. The recruiter and reps will be assessing you. Do not sleep through the presentation (have seen this happen). Be aware that if you have a criminal record, it will work against you (have seen this happen.) Dress professionally, and realize if you have visible tattoos or piercings, you will be asked about yoru ability to conceal or remove them. Do not talk to your neighbor during the presentation. Believe it or not, we are watching you and assessing you.


----------



## bmt2789

I plan on trying to work there next summer. It would be amazing if I get accepted.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

bmt: Just to let you know, if you are applying for the College Program, you are required to take a semester off. The CP seasons are:

-Spring (Jan-May)
-Spring Advantage (Jan-Aug)
-Fall Advantage (May-Jan)
-Fall (Aug-Jan)

There is no summer program for first tiem CPs. Once you have participated on the CP, you can then return as a Summer Alumni. If you just want to work there for the summer and have not been on a CP before, you can try to go seasonal, but they will not provide you with housing or transportation.


----------



## Haphazard Hero

Can you do the program again?


----------



## DisneyJersey

Haphazard Hero said:


> Can you do the program again?



you can do it as many times as you want as long as you are in school, or enrolled in school, including the summer alumni program, altho during the summer, you only have 2 or 3 roles to choose from..


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I've done the program 3x, I think Joanna is getting ready for her 4th, I had a roommate who had done it somewhere between 6 and 8. As long as you are in college when you apply, you can do it as many times as you like. (Don't forget to keep your record card clean).


----------



## Haphazard Hero

Record card?


----------



## csaribay

Haphazard Hero said:


> Record card?



Yeah, during your program you will have an official record that notes any attendance issues (call-ins, late arrivals, etc.), discipline and any recognition. Even though it doesn't carry over from program to program, it can and will be reviewed if you ever re-apply for the program or to the company.


----------



## Haphazard Hero

csaribay said:


> Yeah, during your program you will have an official record that notes any attendance issues (call-ins, late arrivals, etc.), discipline and any recognition. Even though it doesn't carry over from program to program, it can and will be reviewed if you ever re-apply for the program or to the company.


Ah, interesting.  Well, I'll be on my best behavior then.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I'm not saying you'll do this (this is for anyone reading), please do not abuse the points system. Every year there are CPs who take advantage of the system and the short amount of time they are down there. They call in when they aren't sick and make sure to time it so they don't get in trouble. Unfortunately, you will find not every area or CM is pro-CP. I dealt with some anti-CP sentiment when I was down there, and this is one of the reasons. CPs have a reputation of slacking off and working the system. Please don't do that, as it gives us all a bad name. (And please don't let this scare you, the majority of hte people I worked with were all very nice.)


----------



## Joanna71985

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> There is no summer program for first tiem CPs. Once you have participated on the CP, you can then return as a Summer Alumni. If you just want to work there for the summer and have not been on a CP before, you can try to go seasonal, but they will not provide you with housing or transportation.



There was a first-time Summer CP in 2006 (only roles were custodial and QSFB). But they haven't done it since.



Haphazard Hero said:


> Can you do the program again?



You sure can!



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I've done the program 3x, I think Joanna is getting ready for her 4th, I had a roommate who had done it somewhere between 6 and 8. As long as you are in college when you apply, you can do it as many times as you like. (Don't forget to keep your record card clean).



Joanna is there! 



Eeyores Butterfly said:


> I'm not saying you'll do this (this is for anyone reading), please do not abuse the points system. Every year there are CPs who take advantage of the system and the short amount of time they are down there. They call in when they aren't sick and make sure to time it so they don't get in trouble. Unfortunately, you will find not every area or CM is pro-CP. I dealt with some anti-CP sentiment when I was down there, and this is one of the reasons. CPs have a reputation of slacking off and working the system. Please don't do that, as it gives us all a bad name. (And please don't let this scare you, the majority of hte people I worked with were all very nice.)



The point system was actually changed because of this.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Changed? Do tell!


----------



## csaribay

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Changed? Do tell!



Early last year they changed the system to disallow call-continuous... so now each call in accounts for one point. Three points in any 30 day period is a reprimand (and 6 in 60 days, 9 in 180 days, 12 in 365 days - and this includes call-ins, lates and no shows), and participants are terminated when a fourth reprimand is due. Clocking standards remain the same.

Record cards are also now a factor when a participant wants to extend (the way I remember it was written, previously this wasn't the case).


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Record cards were always a factor in extensions. They determined if you could extend, and if you extended, whether or not you could switch areas. (You had to meet the transfer requirements that regular CMs have to meet if they want to transfer roles).


----------



## csaribay

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Record cards were always a factor in extensions. They determined if you could extend, and if you extended, whether or not you could switch areas. (You had to meet the transfer requirements that regular CMs have to meet if they want to transfer roles).



You know, I thought that as well, but the exact verbage on the "changes" page for the attendance matrix was similar to:



> Also effective immediately, a Cast Member's record card will be one of the determining factors in their eligibility to apply for an extension.



Not saying it wasn't a factor before... just that it was kind of written that way.


----------



## Disneylover08

Is it likely they'll accept you for an extension or is there something you have to do? Because I got into the program for Disneyland and it's only for four months and I kinda wanted longer....what would I do? 

 I don't start until Aug..but I was just wondering..


----------



## csaribay

Disneylover08 said:


> Is it likely they'll accept you for an extension or is there something you have to do? Because I got into the program for Disneyland and it's only for four months and I kinda wanted longer....what would I do?
> 
> I don't start until Aug..but I was just wondering..



The program at the Disneyland Resort (DLR) works a little differently, but they do offer extensions that are similar to those at the Walt Disney World Resort. DLR participants should keep an eye out on The HUB company portal and the emailed Community Updates for specific instructions (this past term, it involved contacting their programs office via phone or email to begin the process). As long as you have a solid record card, you should be able to extend into the following season.


----------



## glendalais

Disneylover08 said:


> Is it likely they'll accept you for an extension or is there something you have to do? Because I got into the program for Disneyland and it's only for four months and I kinda wanted longer....what would I do?
> 
> I don't start until Aug..but I was just wondering..





csaribay said:


> The program at the Disneyland Resort (DLR) works a little differently, but they do offer extensions that are similar to those at the Walt Disney World Resort. DLR participants should keep an eye out on The HUB company portal and the emailed Community Updates for specific instructions (this past term, it involved contacting their programs office via phone or email to begin the process). As long as you have a solid record card, you should be able to extend into the following season.



What csaribay said is right. However, I should point out, that our CPs here at the DLR, rather than extending their programs as is the common route for staying longer at WDW, more often convert to CT or CR status at the end of their programs.

So you might have to explain why you want to extend as opposed to going CT (i.e., you would like to take another class or something along those lines). 

Also, just a heads up if you'be been assigned to work in Foods. The Foods contract limits the number of CPers to 150 per program. Thus, Casting might not be willing to extend you at all if you're a Foods CM.


----------



## Chilling Donald

Darth Sidious said:


> i have read here that they ask you a space moutain question and if i am correct it goes something like this, "if a guest wants to go on space moutain but he is too short what do you do?" i don't know the answer because i did not get asked this



I think you explain to the child that they may not be able to ride and you suggegst something else and if you have them, give them some stickers.


----------



## graygables

Chilling Donald said:


> I think you explain to the child that they may not be able to ride and you suggegst something else and if you have them, give them some stickers.



Even though I won't be applying for attractions, I had a dream the other night that I was asked this question and I told the child he could ride on the TTA and at least get to see the inside of Space Mtn, then I gave him a little certificate that said he was an honorary pilot of Space Mtn and could come back when he was tall enough and use the FP line.  It was the strangest thing and the interviewer (in my dream) said it was a great response. (do they even have certificates, or did I make that part up???  )


----------



## marypatsy

Yes, there is....Funny enough you knew that in your dreams. And that would be the correct answer I would think.


----------



## _frazzle

My main choice is Merchandise. I know they ask you what to do if someone wants something and they're out of it...what do you say to that and what are some other good answers? I'm SO nervous.


----------



## orangekid13

I had my interview today and used this thread to prep some, I think it deserves a bump for anyone who hasn't interviewed yet that hasn't seen a link to it


----------



## Nalla

for the space mountain question I was asked "A couple with a child is getting in line and you see that the child is too short to ride, what do you do?"
So my answer was to first inform them that the child wasn't tall enough, and then ask to see if they'd be interested in doing a child swap. If the parents were the ones wanting to ride, and the kid was just agreeing to go with them, then that would work. If it was the child who wanted to ride, I suggested that they could try Goofy's Barnstormer because it is a rollercoaster with a similar top speed and max drop, but with a 9" less height requirement.

After I said all that, my interviewer asked "Are you at Disney a lot, you seem to know a lot about the attractions?", so I told her I used to live on the gulf coast (sarasota, fl) so I went to disney 3 or 4 times a year and that now I live in jersey but try to make it down to disney world at least once a year. 

Is that a good answer? I really wish I'd thought of mentioning the TTA going inside space mt. 
In my interview, as per my movie theater manager's advice, I made sure to use disney lingo and say guests, CMs, attractions etc instead of customers, employees, rides.


----------



## orangekid13

I'll admit I owe graygables a cookie or something, I used the TTA thing when I got that question, now I wish I'd thought of the barnstormer idea too...


----------



## Joanna71985

Nalla said:


> Is that a good answer? I really wish I'd thought of mentioning the TTA going inside space mt.
> In my interview, as per my movie theater manager's advice, I made sure to use disney lingo and say guests, CMs, attractions etc instead of customers, employees, rides.



Yes, I think it was a great answer! When I got the question, I never thought to mention the Barnstormer. Great idea!


----------



## Climber656

So I had my phone interview on Sunday and I feel like it went pretty well. The lady that interviewed me was very nice and personable. We started off with making sure all of my information was correct and that I was able to do somethings like legally able to work in the US and things of that sort. She also wanted to know when I would want to be there. She said that I could put down Spring and if I wanted to extend I could do that while I am down there; we'll see about that! She also asked me if I had been to WDW recently and what my experience was like. I assumed that this was to figure out which park I liked best and which would be best for me to work in.
     From there, she asked me about what roles I had check on the role check sheet. I told her I was interested in the following:

1. Hospitality
2. Attractions
3. Character Attendant
4. Full Service Food and Beverage.

She asked me questions mostly about Hospitality and Attractions. I didn't get any questions about Character Attendant (dang! I kinda wanted that one most.) She asked if I was interested at all in dong Quick Service Food and Beverage. I said no. I have worked in restaurants since I was 15 and one of the big reasons I want to work at Disney is that I want an experience that is totally unique and not do something that I could do anywhere. I wish I had specified which resort I wanted to be in. I guess if I get it, I will be in All-Star or Pop! lol....I hope this helps. I wanted to write this while it was still fresh in my mind. My girlfriend, who is a campus rep., sat in the room during my interview. She said I did great.I feel like I answered every question professionally, yet with a certain amount of personality. Hopefully, I will meet some of you this Spring!

Cheers!
-Andrew


----------



## MushuGirl06

I have a quick question...

I was reading through the thread and someone said if you are going to apply  you have to take a semester off...is this true?

i thought there were certain classes you could take while you were down in the college program that would turn into college credits; if your college/university was willing to


----------



## Climber656

MushuGirl06 said:


> I have a quick question...
> 
> I was reading through the thread and someone said if you are going to apply  you have to take a semester off...is this true?
> 
> i thought there were certain classes you could take while you were down in the college program that would turn into college credits; if your college/university was willing to



You can. The classes offered are certified by the American Council on Education for credit. It is up to your university if they take the count the transfer. Talk to you adviser or person in Career Services. They should know. Make sure to take the class syllabus to them when you meet. You can find them on the CP website.


----------



## GApeach0407

Here are my tips for the phone interview.

1. SMILE! You can always "hear a smile" through the phone.
2. Don't be nervous and be yourself.
3. Be comfortable. For my first CP interview, i wore pjs and a tshirt and it made me 10x more comfortable than if I had been in "interview" clothes. 

that's all i can think of, off the top of my head.


----------



## Disneyobsession138

Climber656 said:


> ... She asked me questions mostly about Hospitality and Attractions. I didn't get any questions about Character Attendant (dang! I kinda wanted that one most.) She asked if I was interested at all in dong Quick Service Food and Beverage. I said no. I have worked in restaurants since I was 15 and one of the big reasons I want to work at Disney is that I want an experience that is totally unique and not do something that I could do anywhere. I wish I had specified which resort I wanted to be in. I guess if I get it, I will be in All-Star or Pop! lol....I hope this helps. I wanted to write this while it was still fresh in my mind. My girlfriend, who is a campus rep., sat in the room during my interview. She said I did great.I feel like I answered every question professionally, yet with a certain amount of personality. Hopefully, I will meet some of you this Spring!
> 
> Cheers!
> -Andrew



Hi to Andrew, and anyone for that matter!!

I am planning to mark my top roles as Hospitality and Attractions, as well. I was wondering what types of questions they asked you for these. I know the guest with the specific requests, and the space mountain questions.. but are there any others I could think about before my interview? Were there any questions that surprised you or caught you off guard?! I'd really appreciate it, I get so anxious, I know I'm not alone here, but I'd like to sound knowledgeable rather than nervous!!

Thank you!!


----------



## Jaimenjones

Do anyone know any interview questions for lifeguarding and recreation?


----------



## BeckerzCP09

*What would be some questions for Costuming?*


----------



## joepic

Climber656 said:


> So I had my phone interview on Sunday and I feel like it went pretty well. The lady that interviewed me was very nice and personable. We started off with making sure all of my information was correct and that I was able to do somethings like legally able to work in the US and things of that sort. She also wanted to know when I would want to be there. She said that I could put down Spring and if I wanted to extend I could do that while I am down there; we'll see about that! She also asked me if I had been to WDW recently and what my experience was like. I assumed that this was to figure out which park I liked best and which would be best for me to work in.
> From there, she asked me about what roles I had check on the role check sheet. I told her I was interested in the following:
> 
> 1. Hospitality
> 2. Attractions
> 3. Character Attendant
> 4. Full Service Food and Beverage.
> 
> She asked me questions mostly about Hospitality and Attractions. I didn't get any questions about Character Attendant (dang! I kinda wanted that one most.) She asked if I was interested at all in dong Quick Service Food and Beverage. I said no. I have worked in restaurants since I was 15 and one of the big reasons I want to work at Disney is that I want an experience that is totally unique and not do something that I could do anywhere. I wish I had specified which resort I wanted to be in. I guess if I get it, I will be in All-Star or Pop! lol....I hope this helps. I wanted to write this while it was still fresh in my mind. My girlfriend, who is a campus rep., sat in the room during my interview. She said I did great.I feel like I answered every question professionally, yet with a certain amount of personality. Hopefully, I will meet some of you this Spring!
> 
> Cheers!
> -Andrew



This is a very interesting thread! Since Hospitality will be on the top of my list, I'm glad to have read some of the experiences. 

I've been working at McDonald's for almost two and a half years, and QSFB is something I want to steer away from, for the same reason as you. 

Please let us know how you do!


----------



## BeckerzCP09

BeckerzCP09 said:


> *What would be some questions for Costuming?*



and ideas?


----------



## ZeroToHero

I wonder if one of the questions now for Attractions will be "Someone really wants to ride Space Mountain, and it's their last day, but it's closed, so what do you tell them?"

And you can't even say "you can go on the TTA"  because that's closed too.
Would you recommend them to Big Thunder Mountain or something? =/

I hope Space Mountain opens sometime before we all leave!


----------



## GApeach0407

ZeroToHero said:


> I wonder if one of the questions now for Attractions will be "Someone really wants to ride Space Mountain, and it's their last day, but it's closed, so what do you tell them?"
> 
> And you can't even say "you can go on the TTA"  because that's closed too.
> Would you recommend them to Big Thunder Mountain or something? =/
> 
> I hope Space Mountain opens sometime before we all leave!



it closes in april and opens close to the end of 2009 so yes if you're accepted into fall or fa 2009 then it will be open before you leave.


----------



## Joanna71985

GApeach0407 said:


> it closes in april and opens close to the end of 2009 so yes if you're accepted into fall or fa 2009 then it will be open before you leave.



Hopefully.


----------



## ZeroToHero

Coming from the city with the Big Dig, I know things always take longer to finish than they say they will. =(

But what do you think would be a good answer to that question? Is there even one? Or can you just apologize for the inconvience?


----------



## MelissaMouse

Hello!!

I applied for costuming (and got it!).  They imply that when you apply for that position you do not work with guests in the park. I believe they asked if i was comfortable working a checkout system and cleaning and lifting the costumes. And also something about being on my feet for a looong time! Since my college major relates to this, I mentioned that to my recriter as well.


----------



## Praise2Him

Any other tips? Especially for costuming?


----------



## christiemarsh88

I know Photopass is a new position for CPs, but has anyone interviewed for this yet?  What kind of questions did they ask?


----------



## DarthBob_2005

Hey so Space Mountain will be closed to the end of 2009? Well wouldn't you know. The last time I went to Disneyland, on my Senior Trip, Space Mountain was closed too. But it was still one of the best days of my life. Now I may finally have the opportunity to go to Disneyworld, and with my luck, its closed again. Oh well. Hopefully it'll be open by the end so I'll get to ride it after all. Let's keep our fingers crossed!

But anyway, in regards to interview questions, I still have to go to the presentation on Wednesday, but I need to prepare. I feel pretty comfortable about the basic ones people keep bringing up. I'm ready for them. It's some of these other questions I've been reading about that are role specific. Those still have me thinking. I'll be going for attractions as my first choice, then merchandise and transportation. What should I expect? I heard there's a question that goes "what would you do if a kid started kicking you?" That one kind of freaks me out! Obviously the child is still the guest, you've got to give respect even if you get none, but what _do_ you do in that situation? Ask the parents politely to control their child? I don't know what the official policy is for that, but whatever it is I'll do it.


----------



## graygables

DarthBob_2005 said:


> I heard there's a question that goes "what would you do if a kid started kicking you?" That one kind of freaks me out! Obviously the child is still the guest, you've got to give respect even if you get none, but what _do_ you do in that situation? Ask the parents politely to control their child? I don't know what the official policy is for that, but whatever it is I'll do it.



Just as a parent, I would suggest that you bend over to be eye-to-eye with the child (which would also get you out of kicking range, most likely) and ask them a question (what's your favorite ride so far, do you trade pins, who is your favorite character, etc).  With kids, it's all about distraction and focusing their attention on something else.


----------



## DarthBob_2005

graygables said:


> Just as a parent, I would suggest that you bend over to be eye-to-eye with the child (which would also get you out of kicking range, most likely) and ask them a question (what's your favorite ride so far, do you trade pins, who is your favorite character, etc).  With kids, it's all about distraction and focusing their attention on something else.



Thanks a lot. Sounds pretty logical to me.


----------



## PrincessJinx

I marked a lot of roles as options, but the one I wanted to do the most is Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique Hostesse. I know a lot about hair and styling, and I think I would do a great job at it but I've never actually worked at a salon.
Are you automatically not considered for this role if you haven't??


My interview is tomorrow! I'm so nervous!


----------



## DarthBob_2005

Just finished the interview. I thought I'd add some questions on here for the sake of others, before I forget them.

_*If you're at Main Entrance Operations, and the first person to greet our guests, how do you make their day magical?
(This is the only one that kind of caught me off-guard, since I had been preparing for other roles. I said that I'd keep smiling, and ask people what ride they're looking forward to going on, and tell them they're going to have a great time. Idk how good that was). _

The others I'm about to mention feel like no-brainers, but I'll mention them anyway.
_
*How do you feel about driving driving a monorail 70 feet off the ground?

*How would you feel about driving a boat or monorail, while answering guest questions?

*How do you feel about driving at night?

*If a package of chips comes at $1.50 each, and a guest wants 3, and gives you $10, how much change do you give back?

*How comfortable are you memorizing long spiels and delivering them over a microphone?

*How do you feel about moving away to Florida, and leaving your friends and family?_


Due to the amount of transportation questions they asked me, I have a gut feeling that's what they'll probably offer me. What do you think?


----------



## joepic

Transportation is my top role for when I apply - you should be lucky to be offered it. Was it one of your top three? Did you tell your recruiter you wanted it the most?


----------



## DarthBob_2005

Yeah, I wanted attractions #1, transportation #2, merchandise #3, and from there it didn't matter really. I told my recruiter I'm a model railroader, and I know about running multiple trains on a single line. I thought that would help me with attractions, but I guess it helps with transportation too. In particular, the monorail. They also asked me if I had a driver's license, which I do. So I think because they asked me more transportation questions than any other, that's what I'll get. And if I'm offered transportation, I'll take it. I'll consider myself lucky indeed.


----------



## joepic

DarthBob_2005 said:


> Yeah, I wanted attractions #1, transportation #2, merchandise #3, and from there it didn't matter really. I told my recruiter I'm a model railroader, and I know about running multiple trains on a single line. I thought that would help me with attractions, but I guess it helps with transportation too. In particular, the monorail. They also asked me if I had a driver's license, which I do. So I think because they asked me more transportation questions than any other, that's what I'll get. And if I'm offered transportation, I'll take it. I'll consider myself lucky indeed.



That's great! Please let me know if you get Transportation. You know, Walt had a fascination with trains too!

Good luck man!


----------



## GiggleGoddess

I was wondering do they ask you questions like...What are your strengths and weaknesses??? Give me one time you time you had a disagreement/conflict w/ somebody at work/school/etc and tell me how you got over it?  Or other stuff like that?

Also what would be your answers on...
If you had an upset guest that was in your face how would you handle the situation?  
If a guest had a question and you were not sure how to answer that how can you help accommodate them?


----------



## christiemarsh88

I came to this thread to ask the same thing as GiggleGoddess--do they usually ask those sort of abstract questions like "Name a time you showed leadership qualities"?

I hope not, 'cause I always draw a blank on those sort of questions!


----------



## jedihunny

N/a


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Is it okay to revive this thread for Spring 2010? We have just over a month before we can apply, and it's never too early to start preparing for the interview!

For the Fall 2009 CPs: were these the questions you were asked as well? Was their anything new?

I'm nervous about math questions. I've mostly used a computerized register system in retail, and I'm not that great at math. Do the shops in Disney have mostly computer based registers or do you really need to be able to do quick math?


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Edited for accidental double post.


----------



## disneychickforever

I know during the interview they didn't ask me any math questions, and they really concentrated on Merchandise.  I believe the systems are computerized, but I won't know that until I get there, so I'm sorry, I can't answer that yet.  But I'm sure someone else can!

Basically all the hints stay the same.  Smile while interviewing (even on the phone, it does make a difference), don't worry about taking your time, and empathize if you want a particular role.


----------



## hyperflame

Pure_Imagination said:


> Is it okay to revive this thread for Spring 2010? We have just over a month before we can apply, and it's never too early to start preparing for the interview!
> 
> For the Fall 2009 CPs: were these the questions you were asked as well? Was their anything new?
> 
> I'm nervous about math questions. I've mostly used a computerized register system in retail, and I'm not that great at math. Do the shops in Disney have mostly computer based registers or do you really need to be able to do quick math?




Probably the best thing to do is to just keep a small calculator nearby when you do the phone interview, that way you can quickly calculate amounts.


----------



## Berlioz70

Most merchandise/food locations have registers... the exception are the glow and squeeze breeze carts. It those cases everything is a solid dollar amount ($5, $10, etc.) to make it easier to do the math on the spot.


----------



## KellBell89

My number one choice is Merch.  what type of questions do they ask?

 and what about concierge, Character Attendant, or QSFB?


----------



## Joanna71985

KellBell89 said:


> My number one choice is Merch.  what type of questions do they ask?
> 
> and what about concierge, Character Attendant, or QSFB?



When I did merchandise, I was asked "what would you do if a guest wanted an item, but the shop was out" or "what would you do if a guest wanted a size, but the shop didn't have it". For character attendant I got "what would you tell a guest if the line was closed for the character", and "what would you do if a guest was getting rough with a character". For QSFB, a question could be "what would you do if a guest dropped their ice cream/soda/ect".


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I said it before on the thread but i'll repeat it since this is getting drug up again: The key thing is to be yourself. It's not necessary to have been to the parks- I hadn't really (basically half a day on a school trip in 7th grade.) My first CP I literally learned about the presentation half an hour before it was supposed to start so I had no time to prepare. I didn't know all the lingo about "guests" "cast members" etc. 

Be yourself! The interviewers will know when you are being artificial. If you don't know an answer to a question right off the top of your head, ask if you could take a minute to think. I've done lots of phone interviews for various things and have never had a problem asking to take a moment. If all else fails, be honest. Say, I don't know exactly how I would handle that at this time. I expect that I will be trained and will follow what my trainer says. Maybe throw something in about maintaining good guest service.

The other thing is make sure that you know your Disney. Be prepared for questinos about movies, characters, and attractions (if you have been.) Make sure that whatever you answer is actually Disney. Many people will say Anastasia/Balto/Happy Feet, etc. While cute movies, they are not Disney. For rides people will say something from Universal or another theme park. Again, make sure you are saying a Disney answer! 

Finally, take your cues from your recruiter. I overheard the above example (girl said Anastasia as her favorite Disney movie). The recruiter gave her a chance to correct it, but she stayed firm. She did not pick up on his body language/ tone at all.


----------



## Holly_Golightly

Joanna71985 said:


> When I did merchandise, I was asked "what would you do if a guest wanted an item, but the shop was out" or "what would you do if a guest wanted a size, but the shop didn't have it".



Since you worked merchandise would you mind sharing what *would* you do in those scenarios?


----------



## Joanna71985

Holly_Golightly said:


> Since you worked merchandise would you mind sharing what *would* you do in those scenarios?



Sure. What I would do could go for both. I would call other shops and see if they had the item (so the guest wouldn't have to be sent to a shop that doesn't have the item).


----------



## Pure_Imagination

Do they ask one for FSFB or QSFB? QSFB isn't going to be in my top three, but just in case they bring it up...FSFB might be in my top three, though. Any advice?


----------



## klmcken

i read somewhere that for character attendant you might be asked what you would do if a child asked you why some characters do not talk. any suggestions from those who have had this asked or had this happen in real life?


----------



## Joanna71985

Pure_Imagination said:


> Do they ask one for FSFB or QSFB? QSFB isn't going to be in my top three, but just in case they bring it up...FSFB might be in my top three, though. Any advice?



Yeah, there are questions for both. I can think of a couple for FSFB- "what would you do if a party requested a specific table/location/ect" or "what would you tell a guest who didn't have a reservation, that the restaurant was full".



klmcken said:


> i read somewhere that for character attendant you might be asked what you would do if a child asked you why some characters do not talk. any suggestions from those who have had this asked or had this happen in real life?



I've experienced this. I just told the child that the character didn't talk because they had to save their voice for the show/parade if they were in one, or because there are so many different languages it's easier just to give hugs instead.


----------



## christiemarsh88

Holly_Golightly said:


> Since you worked merchandise would you mind sharing what *would* you do in those scenarios?



I was accepted for Merchandise for the upcoming Fall season, and when I was asked this question, I said I would check other stores on property, but I also said that, as a last resort, I would give them the number for the hotline where people can order park merchandise from home or the address for the website.  Not sure if this was the "right" answer or not, but apparantly it wasn't the wrong one either! 

Another thing that I did before my interview was write out little notes for myself for questions I was sure they would ask.  I didn't really use them, but that way I was prepared in case I froze and couldn't think of an answer.  Reading over it also really helped calm my nerves while waiting for the phone to ring!

Good luck, everybody!


----------



## Pure_Imagination

christiemarsh88 said:


> I was accepted for Merchandise for the upcoming Fall season, and when I was asked this question, I said I would check other stores on property, but I also said that, as a last resort, I would give them the number for the hotline where people can order park merchandise from home or the address for the website.  Not sure if this was the "right" answer or not, but apparantly it wasn't the wrong one either!
> 
> Another thing that I did before my interview was write out little notes for myself for questions I was sure they would ask.  I didn't really use them, but that way I was prepared in case I froze and couldn't think of an answer.  Reading over it also really helped calm my nerves while waiting for the phone to ring!
> 
> Good luck, everybody!



I'm definitely going to be doing this! I wouldn't be surprised if by that time I had a whole script written out! Nah, I'll definitely make notes, though. I'm so excited! It's only like what, less than a month away?!


----------



## chrstina

I was CP in 2001 and I remember my one questions.  I was asked (interviewed with someone interviewing for advanced CP in Guest Relations) - If I was to be a kitchen utensil, what would I be and why?

I let the other girl answer first which she said a blender since she blends well with people (although a good answer, it is not a utensil)

My answer was that I would be a wooden spoon.  Because it is versitle, it always needed in the kitchen and is also unique as it is the only wooden object in the drawer.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

BUMP for those about to interview.

Plus, I can't remember. Did anyone get asked Why they want to work for Disney and Why they want to do the college program in two separate questions? My answer seems to spread and I don't want to repeat myself.


----------



## Dis-Wiz

I was also thinking about the ^^^^ above question. 

Also, I was wondering about interview questions regarding the recreation role or concierge role. I would assume that the concierge role probably has the same questions as the hospitality role... am I right? 

Thanks everyone for all the advice on this thread!! It has tremendously helped me prepare for my interview on Monday!!!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

bump. I interview tonight!


----------



## Holly_Golightly

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> bump. I interview tonight!



Good luck!  Let us know how it went!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Holly_Golightly said:


> Good luck!  Let us know how it went!



It was incredible! I applied last semester and was rejected and I felt like my interview was really weak but this time I was prepared and it went sooo well! yay!

I had Margie and she was great! Very sweet. 

Questions I got: 

Why am I interested in doing the Disney college program?

Talk about my job and what I do there. 

Do I have roommates? 

How do I feel about people from diverse backgrounds?

What is my favorite job I've ever had (including volunteer work, etc) and why?

Character Attendant: What would you do if someone was being rough with a character?

Photopass: Talk about photography experience. Then she said photopass has two sides. Taking photos and selling photos/merchandise (mugs, etc). How would I try to upsell photopass merchandise?

Character Performer: Talk about my dance experience. I auditioned last semester so maybe thats why she skipped on asking more questions. Last semester I also got "What would you do if a child was scared of you?"

Those were the only questions I got I think. I remember thinking "Thats it?" but my interview was 23 minutes long! I give quite the long winded answer apparently!

I also applied for Attractions but I wasn't asked any questions about it. 

Good luck to you all!!


----------



## bastianc24

cheaters.

the end.


----------



## NicoleRose

bastianc24 said:


> cheaters.
> 
> the end.


how is it cheating?


----------



## hyperflame

bastianc24 said:


> cheaters.
> 
> the end.



I'm sorry, but your response was graded 0/100 by the hyperflame Automated Testing Service (TM). 

Next time, please answer in full sentences, provide justification for your remarks (preferred: links to external websites), and please quote the person you are replying to for easier referencing. Your answer is also being graded for grammar and spelling.

Thank you, have a good day!


----------



## missxmadden

What were the hardest questions they asked you? And how did you answer them?


----------



## vickalamode

Sooo my interview is in an hour omggomgomgogm (I just applied yesterday on a whim...and when I called they gave me an interview for TODAY ahh)


For jobs, I picked:
Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique
Hospitality
Concierge
Vacation Planning

I MOSTLY want BBB...I read on here someone got asked if they ever worked in a salon and they said no and that was it...I've never done salon work but my major is in funeral service and a big part of that is getting people ready to be looked at-hair, makeup, nails, etc. so I think I should mention this if I get asked the salon thing...

Any other questions they specifically ask for BBB? I am really going to try to get this one lol. What about the other 3 that I mentioned?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

vickalamode said:


> Sooo my interview is in an hour omggomgomgogm (I just applied yesterday on a whim...and when I called they gave me an interview for TODAY ahh)
> 
> 
> For jobs, I picked:
> Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique
> Hospitality
> Concierge
> Vacation Planning
> 
> I MOSTLY want BBB...I read on here someone got asked if they ever worked in a salon and they said no and that was it...I've never done salon work but my major is in funeral service and a big part of that is getting people ready to be looked at-hair, makeup, nails, etc. so I think I should mention this if I get asked the salon thing...
> 
> Any other questions they specifically ask for BBB? I am really going to try to get this one lol. What about the other 3 that I mentioned?



Funeral Service huh? How on earth do you get into a major like that?

I think if you've already practiced getting mannequins ready or something, it'll help you. Otherwise if its something you have YET to do, they'll probably stop you there. 

Hospitality: What would you do if a guest requested a specific room/view and there were absolutely none available?

I haven't applied for Hospitality but thats a question I've heard. 

Vacation Planner is a sales heavy environment so they'll ask you about sales experience and how comfortable you are in a high sales/stress environment. 

GOOD LUCK!! Let us know how it went!


----------



## vickalamode

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Funeral Service huh? How on earth do you get into a major like that?
> 
> I think if you've already practiced getting mannequins ready or something, it'll help you. Otherwise if its something you have YET to do, they'll probably stop you there.
> 
> Hospitality: What would you do if a guest requested a specific room/view and there were absolutely none available?
> 
> I haven't applied for Hospitality but thats a question I've heard.
> 
> Vacation Planner is a sales heavy environment so they'll ask you about sales experience and how comfortable you are in a high sales/stress environment.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!! Let us know how it went!



Ahh I got into funeral service because I really like all the crazy anatomy stuff and helping people but I didn't want to go to school for 10 years (FS takes 2) so I did this instead...I get to do anatomy stuff and help the families it's cool and I love it! 

And thanks for your reply! My interview juuust got over, I tried to emphasize that I have experience in the beauty field even though it is non-traditional since it involves beautifying the dead lol but I realllly want BBB! But I'll be happy if I just get in! But BBB looks sooo fun and I love kids and the costumes there look great too haha


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

vickalamode said:


> Ahh I got into funeral service because I really like all the crazy anatomy stuff and helping people but I didn't want to go to school for 10 years (FS takes 2) so I did this instead...I get to do anatomy stuff and help the families it's cool and I love it!
> 
> And thanks for your reply! My interview juuust got over, I tried to emphasize that I have experience in the beauty field even though it is non-traditional since it involves beautifying the dead lol but I realllly want BBB! But I'll be happy if I just get in! But BBB looks sooo fun and I love kids and the costumes there look great too haha



Did she ask you multiple questions about BBB? I dont think I've ever heard of someone getting past the salon experience question so I wonder what they would ask after that?

Hopefully you get BBB! Let us know when your acceptance letter comes!


----------



## vickalamode

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Did she ask you multiple questions about BBB? I dont think I've ever heard of someone getting past the salon experience question so I wonder what they would ask after that?
> 
> Hopefully you get BBB! Let us know when your acceptance letter comes!



Yeah she asked me what I would do if a little girl was hesitant about actually going through with the makeover...I said I would ask the little girl who her favorite princess was and if we had that costume say she could look like her and she will look super beautiful when it is done and if she got to meet the princess at the park that day the princess would love how she looked

I hope it was a good answer lol I hadn't heard anyone on here get past the salon question either soooo ahh I don't know! I hope I just get accepted in general! But I really want BBB hahah


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

vickalamode said:


> Yeah she asked me what I would do if a little girl was hesitant about actually going through with the makeover...I said I would ask the little girl who her favorite princess was and if we had that costume say she could look like her and she will look super beautiful when it is done and if she got to meet the princess at the park that day the princess would love how she looked
> 
> I hope it was a good answer lol I hadn't heard anyone on here get past the salon question either soooo ahh I don't know! I hope I just get accepted in general! But I really want BBB hahah



It sounds like a good answer to me! Good luck!


----------



## missxmadden

My interview is tomorrow. Any tips?


----------



## Toffy

Smile and make 'em laugh is my answer to both your question and to life in general haha


----------



## coorsie

Although I'm not interviewing until January, this is a good thread and deserves a little *bump*

Good luck with interviews!


----------



## DisneyGirl421

I'm not interviewing until January (*high fives for FA'10 hopefuls!*), but I just wanted to ask...

I went through this thread, and there's been a few people asking about Costuming questions, but only one person has responded.  Costuming is my number one choice, so does anyone else have any tips abou possible questions?


----------



## Ylushi

DisneyGirl421 said:


> I'm not interviewing until January (*high fives for FA'10 hopefuls!*), but I just wanted to ask...
> 
> I went through this thread, and there's been a few people asking about Costuming questions, but only one person has responded.  Costuming is my number one choice, so does anyone else have any tips abou possible questions?



I had been accepted in Costuming and declined (last fall I believe) and have a friend that did it in the spring.  When they asked me questions, it was mainly do you think you can work/have no problem with no guest interaction, carry heavy things, wash things.  That was pretty much it for me.  So I really wasn't asked too much.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Bumping again!

So I was wondering how people who had character performer questions answered them... like what you would do if a child was kicking you, or getting impatient?


----------



## theatergal

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Bumping again!
> 
> So I was wondering how people who had character performer questions answered them... like what you would do if a child was kicking you, or getting impatient?



I don't know if it was just me, but i actually didn't get any performer related questions in my interview, even though it was my first choice. I just had general questions on why i want to work for disney, what I would look for in a cast member, and about my experiences at the disney parks. and very important: even though it's a phone interview: SMILE!! they will notice!!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Bumping again!
> 
> So I was wondering how people who had character performer questions answered them... like what you would do if a child was kicking you, or getting impatient?



I got "what would you do if a child had been waiting to meet you for a long time and was growing impatient in line?" and "what would you do if a child was scared of you?"

I didn't really know how to answer it haha. I think my theatre/dance experience carried me through so she said I could audition. Good luck!


----------



## Toffy

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Bumping again!
> 
> So I was wondering how people who had character performer questions answered them... like what you would do if a child was kicking you, or getting impatient?



Speaking as being friends with Chuck E at Chuck E Cheese, honestly the best way to get a kid to stop harassing and being rough with you is to ignore the abuse (still offer 'em high fives etc though) and go about hugging, high fiving etc with the rest of the public, and when the guest realizes he's not getting anywhere doing the abuse he stops. I *REALLY* don't know what would be a good answer for the interview, I myself got what would a child do if they were afraid of you. Again, speaking as a friend of Chuck E, BE SUBMISSIVE! Make yourself smaller, act like you're touched but bummed the child doesn't wanna see you, shyly wave at the child and see if you can get them to wave back (that's a big first step for them), hands over your heart, and the like. I explained all this to my recruiter and she seemed to like the response so that's what I said, if you wanna simplify it go right ahead 

Edit: Oh! And as far as a guest getting in patient in line, I'd wave excitedly at them and make it clear your anxious and excited to meet them too, and make it big and funny so they're still entertained while waiting in line


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Toffy said:


> Speaking as being friends with Chuck E at Chuck E Cheese, honestly the best way to get a kid to stop harassing and being rough with you is to ignore the abuse (still offer 'em high fives etc though) and go about hugging, high fiving etc with the rest of the public, and when the guest realizes he's not getting anywhere doing the abuse he stops. I *REALLY* don't know what would be a good answer for the interview, I myself got what would a child do if they were afraid of you. Again, speaking as a friend of Chuck E, BE SUBMISSIVE! Make yourself smaller, act like you're touched but bummed the child doesn't wanna see you, shyly wave at the child and see if you can get them to wave back (that's a big first step for them), hands over your heart, and the like. I explained all this to my recruiter and she seemed to like the response so that's what I said, if you wanna simplify it go right ahead
> 
> Edit: Oh! And as far as a guest getting in patient in line, I'd wave excitedly at them and make it clear your anxious and excited to meet them too, and make it big and funny so they're still entertained while waiting in line



Thanks so much!  I had a much better idea of how to get scared children to approach you... I was Clifford once for storytime at B&N, haha. Closest thing I have to experience.  But yeah, I was a little confused about impatient children because obviously they can't just cut everyone!


----------



## BabyPiglet

I've been looking for this thread. I think it's pretty informative, and since applications are coming out soon, I thought it would be a good time to bump it.


----------



## kmg148

Hopefully some other alums will see this and could post what kind of questions they had for their 2nd (or other) CP interviews. I'm curious what questions they might ask, I'm assuming they'll ask me a general "how was it" type question and maybe why I'm not choosing that role again.


----------



## Praise2Him

I mentioned this in another thread, but I'll put it here too. Last year I did a search on here for interview questions (including this thread!) and put them all together in a Word document for my DD that she could print out and 'study'. I'll be happy to send it to anyone who wants it - just PM me with your email address.

PS. I think it helped because she was accepted and is now a CP in Costuming at DHS!


----------



## emporiumgirl06

Sorry if this has already been talked about! But does anyone know what the online questions are gonna be about for the WDW programs, since this is new?


----------



## groundhog_86

Praise2Him said:


> I mentioned this in another thread, but I'll put it here too. Last year I did a search on here for interview questions (including this thread!) and put them all together in a Word document for my DD that she could print out and 'study'. I'll be happy to send it to anyone who wants it - just PM me with your email address.
> 
> PS. I think it helped because she was accepted and is now a CP in Costuming at DHS!




Please PM me. I cant PM anyone cause I am a newbie. I would like this list.


----------



## Joanna71985

kmg148 said:


> Hopefully some other alums will see this and could post what kind of questions they had for their 2nd (or other) CP interviews. I'm curious what questions they might ask, I'm assuming they'll ask me a general "how was it" type question and maybe why I'm not choosing that role again.



When I had my interview for my second and fifth CPs, I got asked about a favorite work memory. I also got asked role questions (for my second, I got asked mostly entertainment questions, and for my 5th I got mostly character attendant and attractions questions).


----------



## BabyPiglet

Do you guys know of any vacation planner or recreation questions?


----------



## Praise2Him

Praise2Him said:


> I mentioned this in another thread, but I'll put it here too. Last year I did a search on here for interview questions (including this thread!) and put them all together in a Word document for my DD that she could print out and 'study'. I'll be happy to send it to anyone who wants it - just PM me with your email address.
> 
> PS. I think it helped because she was accepted and is now a CP in Costuming at DHS!



Okay, I think I've sent it out to everyone who requested it, but if I accidentally missed anyone, please PM me and let me know!


----------



## BabyPiglet

This is basically everything my interviewer asked me. Hope it helps! 

- We basically reviewed my application. She made sure everything was correct on it.
- She asked if I was okay making about $7.25 an hour. 
- Then she reviewed the Disney Look and asked me if I had any tattoos, a natural hair color, or extra piercings. 
- Then the infamous "why do you want to work for Disney?"
- Part of my answer talked about being able to learn from such a well respected company, so she asked me what I thought I would learn.
- Then she asked if I had ever lived away from home. 
- What would you do if a roommate was messy, but you were really clean?
- She told me they have 5 or 7 month programs, and which one would I prefer?
- Then she asked me about past experience, and what my duties were at those jobs.
- She asked me which past job I liked better. I wasn't expecting that so my answer was a little wordy. 
- Then we reviewed my role checklist, and she asked me what 4-5 roles I was most excited about and/or qualified for. (All that worrying over picking #3 for nothing!) Also, as she said 'FSFB' she asked if I was willing to do QFSB or just stick with full service. 
- She asked me how I was experience for hospitality. 
- Then she asked me what I thought some of the duties of hospitality were. I flubbed this a little. 
- She also asked me if I preferred working in a park or resort, and what my favourite park and resort is. 
- She told me that a lot of the roles require cash handling, and what experience did I have with that.
- Then she asked me if I were working a role like main entrance ops or hospitality, what would I do to make each guest feel special. 
- Then she just asked if I had any questions, and told me I should get an email in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Melinda22

Praise2Him said:


> Okay, I think I've sent it out to everyone who requested it, but if I accidentally missed anyone, please PM me and let me know!



I got it! Thank you so much!


----------



## Zocha

Praise2Him said:


> Okay, I think I've sent it out to everyone who requested it, but if I accidentally missed anyone, please PM me and let me know!



I tried sending you a PM, but I don't think I have enough posts to do so. 
Could you send me a email as well? (c.m.mielnik@gmail.com)
Thanks again for doing this! 

BabyPiglet:
Thanks for posting the questions. Really going to make things a lot easier! Good luck, hope you hear soon.


----------



## oh angleterre

Praise2Him said:


> Okay, I think I've sent it out to everyone who requested it, but if I accidentally missed anyone, please PM me and let me know!



I'm in the same boat as Zocha, and don't enough posts to PM, but I would love a copy of this list. Thank you so much for taking the time out of your day to make one!


----------



## naoboo

I just got done with my phone interview, and there was one question that had me stumped:

If you were doing a task that was repetitive, how would you keep yourself interested in it?

I told my interviewer that I honestly didn't know. She explained to me that in Attractions, you might have to say the same spiel over and over again. I replied with something along the lines of "If I'm doing it with other people and for other people, then it would help keep me excited." . . . Don't think I'll be getting Attractions, but I guess you never know.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

I just got off the phone and there was one I hadn't seen before...

"What challenges do you think might arise from living with people of diverse cultural backgrounds?"

Other than that I was pretty well prepared, thanks to this thread!


----------



## Toffy

QueenofPrideRock said:


> I just got off the phone and there was one I hadn't seen before...
> 
> "What challenges do you think might arise from living with people of diverse cultural backgrounds?"



Yep, that's a mandatory question that each and every interviewee gets in some form or another


----------



## psherman42

Joanna71985 said:


> Hmmm, let me see. When I interviewed, I actually interviewed for performer (since that was first choice). But if I had to guess, I would think:
> *closing the line
> *helping a guest find a specific character
> *explaining why certain characters don't talk
> *what would you do if a guest was being inappropriate towards a character?
> 
> If I can think of anymore I will post them.  Good luck with your interview.


I'm not going to be interviewing for a while but I'm already starting to prepare and thinking of putting character attendant as my third choice but I'm just wondering...how would you answer these?


----------



## Joanna71985

psherman42 said:


> I'm not going to be interviewing for a while but I'm already starting to prepare and thinking of putting character attendant as my third choice but I'm just wondering...how would you answer these?



*closing the line- I get this one the most. If the character is coming back later (for example, they are leaving to go to the parade), I tell the guest that ___ will be back at ___, and they should make sure to get to the spot early. However, if the character is done for the day, I appologize and explain that ___ is done for the day. And if there are any other characters out in the park, I tell the guest that. 

*helping a guest find a specific character- character locations are listed in the tell-a-cast, so the character attendant can use those to help. Also, there is a hotline to call to look for a specific character. I would direct guests to a merchandise location with a phone (or guest relations) to have them call the hotline. 

*explaining why certain characters don't talk- I didn't get this one very often. But I would tell the guest that the characters don't speak because they are saving their voices for the parade/show/ect. 

*what would you do if a guest was being inappropriate towards a character?- for me, this depends on the age of the guest. If it's a little kid, or someone that doesn't know any better, I would tell them that they want to be gentle with ____, and that they don't want to hurt them. But if it's an adult, or someone who does know better, I would tell them that they need to cut that out now.


----------



## missnataliej

naoboo said:


> I just got done with my phone interview, and there was one question that had me stumped:
> 
> If you were doing a task that was repetitive, how would you keep yourself interested in it?
> 
> I told my interviewer that I honestly didn't know. She explained to me that in Attractions, you might have to say the same spiel over and over again. I replied with something along the lines of "If I'm doing it with other people and for other people, then it would help keep me excited." . . . Don't think I'll be getting Attractions, but I guess you never know.



I got that question as well. My answer was something like this:
"I think you'd need to come up with a way to make it entertaining. It doesn't have to be anything outward, in can be internal. Say you have to push the same series of buttons over and over. I would make up a little song inside my head about the order they need to be pushed in, so that I'm keeping things interesting, but still focused on what needs to be done."

I'm still not sure if thats a good answer or not, but I did get accepted for attractions FA 2010 at DLR


----------



## psherman42

Joanna71985 said:


> *closing the line- I get this one the most. If the character is coming back later (for example, they are leaving to go to the parade), I tell the guest that ___ will be back at ___, and they should make sure to get to the spot early. However, if the character is done for the day, I appologize and explain that ___ is done for the day. And if there are any other characters out in the park, I tell the guest that.
> 
> *helping a guest find a specific character- character locations are listed in the tell-a-cast, so the character attendant can use those to help. Also, there is a hotline to call to look for a specific character. I would direct guests to a merchandise location with a phone (or guest relations) to have them call the hotline.
> 
> *explaining why certain characters don't talk- I didn't get this one very often. But I would tell the guest that the characters don't speak because they are saving their voices for the parade/show/ect.
> 
> *what would you do if a guest was being inappropriate towards a character?- for me, this depends on the age of the guest. If it's a little kid, or someone that doesn't know any better, I would tell them that they want to be gentle with ____, and that they don't want to hurt them. But if it's an adult, or someone who does know better, I would tell them that they need to cut that out now.


Thank you so much. 

For anyone who's done the web interview, what are the questions like and how much time do we have? I've heard it's timed.


----------



## psherman42

psherman42 said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> For anyone who's done the web interview, what are the questions like and how much time do we have? I've heard it's timed.



Anyone?


----------



## fall08CP

I haven't taken it myself but was in the room when my friend did it. Not all of it is timed, only a certain section. It asks questions about how you work with others and your work ethic. Some of the responses go from strongly disagree --> strongly agree, but others have specific responses to choose from. For example, the questions might say something like, "If you see another cast member doing a job wrong, you..." a) approach and correct them b) tell a leader 3) ignore it 4) show by example. That's _not _the actual question BUT the questions are along those lines. The other types of question were along the lines of, "I am easily stressed out" -SD, D, N, A, SA. 

I think the response times were around 40 seconds for some, 20 seconds for others, but don't quote me on it. My friend passed with no problems but made sure to put strong answers (SA or SD) for most.

Hope this helps!


----------



## psherman42

fall08CP said:


> I haven't taken it myself but was in the room when my friend did it. Not all of it is timed, only a certain section. It asks questions about how you work with others and your work ethic. Some of the responses go from strongly disagree --> strongly agree, but others have specific responses to choose from. For example, the questions might say something like, "If you see another cast member doing a job wrong, you..." a) approach and correct them b) tell a leader 3) ignore it 4) show by example. That's _not _the actual question BUT the questions are along those lines. The other types of question were along the lines of, "I am easily stressed out" -SD, D, N, A, SA.
> 
> I think the response times were around 40 seconds for some, 20 seconds for others, but don't quote me on it. My friend passed with no problems but made sure to put strong answers (SA or SD) for most.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you so much!! Ah the example you gave freaks me out. I'd better start thinking of what I'd do in that situation. I'm going to be so pissed at myself if I don't get a phone interview.


----------



## LoveJen

Thank you for everyone who has posted! I have my interview Friday at 1pm. Thanks to all your questions and responses I feel more confident about my interview!


----------



## steph1021

If I say that I've never been to Disney, will that be a big factor?


----------



## LoveJen

Personally, I don't think that it would be a big deal. You should put a positive spin on it. You will be seeing all of the Disney magic with wide eyes, taking in the excitement and joy just as a small child would have.


----------



## luvthephunk

steph1021 said:


> If I say that I've never been to Disney, will that be a big factor?



I don't think that would be a factor at all, a few friends that I met on my first program had never been to Disney before and they turned into regular disney experts in no time.


----------



## ndj1982

I have an interview in two days over the phone.  Any tips?


----------



## steph1021

Just got done, I think it went fairly well! She didn't ask about me visiting Disney, but did want to know about my past work experience (how I dealt with a challenging customer, how did I make a customer's day) etc., which is pretty limited since I've only had one job at Subway. But other than that, I didn't get too nervous, she was so friendly!


----------



## ndj1982

steph1021 said:


> Just got done, I think it went fairly well! She didn't ask about me visiting Disney, but did want to know about my past work experience (how I dealt with a challenging customer, how did I make a customer's day) etc., which is pretty limited since I've only had one job at Subway. But other than that, I didn't get too nervous, she was so friendly!



I'm glad to hear your interview went well.  I have mine on Saturday.  I'm actually really nervous because I haven't worked in like 6 months since I left my full time job to return to college.  I think my biggest concern is the rooming situation because I'm 27 and don't want to be roomed with anyone under 21 mainly because I don't want to be held responsible for anyone drinking or anything if they shouldn't be.  I assume they do their best to try and room people within similar age ranges together.  Anyways, I really hope it goes well because I love Disney World and feel like a kid still whenver I go.  I actually called into work sick last summer to take a 3 day trip down to visit my family when they were there for the week...lol.  Cost a pretty penny but I have no regrets.


----------



## steph1021

They'll probably ask you more about the living situation because you're a little older, but she only asked what I would do if I had a really messy roommate.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

ndj1982 said:


> I'm glad to hear your interview went well.  I have mine on Saturday.  I'm actually really nervous because I haven't worked in like 6 months since I left my full time job to return to college.  I think my biggest concern is the rooming situation because I'm 27 and don't want to be roomed with anyone under 21 mainly because I don't want to be held responsible for anyone drinking or anything if they shouldn't be.  I assume they do their best to try and room people within similar age ranges together.  Anyways, I really hope it goes well because I love Disney World and feel like a kid still whenver I go.  I actually called into work sick last summer to take a 3 day trip down to visit my family when they were there for the week...lol.  Cost a pretty penny but I have no regrets.



Unless you want to, Disney will automatically put you in an apartment with other 21+ people. If you're accepted and still feel awkward about rooming with others much younger than you are, you can try to find your own roommate online; who is about the same age as you are. But 27 doesn't old to me at all!


----------



## ndj1982

MaryPoppins86 said:


> Unless you want to, Disney will automatically put you in an apartment with other 21+ people. If you're accepted and still feel awkward about rooming with others much younger than you are, you can try to find your own roommate online; who is about the same age as you are. But 27 doesn't old to me at all!




Thanks, well I'll be 28 at the end of October, not that it makes a difference really.  I read on different internet forums of some people saying they got roomed with men or women that were in their 30's and 40's and it was a little weird.  I'm not even in my 30's yet so I think I'm probably just over thinking it....lol.  I do that sometimes.  Age isn't much of a big deal.  When I was 26 I worked with a young guy who was 20 and we actually became pretty good friends before he went into the army.


----------



## chexie

does anyone know any questions they might ask if you have PhotoPass Photographer in your list? its my second choice


----------



## illini4princess

I believe kind of like the other roles like BBB and lifeguard they just want to know about you experience. They probably ask about what you've done with photography etc.


----------



## chexie

okay thanks for your help..my mom and me kinda thought they'd do scenario question about PhotoPass and that kinda worries me


----------



## GrimFiyero

Hi!

I recently applied for CP and my phone interview is in... 17 hours... eep! I'm glad I came across this thread, it's been so much help! I feel *a little* bit more confident in my answers.

I just wanted to stop in and say hello and thanks!


----------



## kimsmarkin

Specific issues related to the role that PC you decide to choose. So when you select your role as first choice, think of some problems that may arise and consider how we could cope.


----------



## ldsmomld

My daughter went through the web-interview tonight.  She did not get a phone interview but was told that she could re-apply March 2011.  Needless to say she was very disappointed but says that she will apply the next time around.  She doesn't plan to graduate until May 2012 so there is still the "next time".  I was very naive and I thought pretty much everyone got the phone interview unless you were just waaayyy out there on the web-interview.

She is wondering where she went wrong.  She picked the following roles:  Merchandise, Attractions, Full Service FB, and Hospitality.  I wonder if the roles she picked were full or if there was a problem with the way she answered her questions.  She was quite torn on a couple of them like the one "The guest is always right."  She answered Neutral on that one because the guest isn't always right but wonders if that one did her in.  Some of the questions really deserve a more detailed response.  She only put neutral on a couple of the questions but she also didn't pick many SD/SA answers--she was pretty much agree/disagree.  Some of the questions seemed to be so loaded and you really felt like you should pick the obvious ones that Disney would expect you to say--but she was intent on being honest.

Any ideas or suggesitons from the seasoned CP'ers on the situation or how did those of you who passed the web interview answer some of the questions?


----------



## jchampl

ldsmomld said:


> My daughter went through the web-interview tonight.  She did not get a phone interview but was told that she could re-apply March 2011.  Needless to say she was very disappointed but says that she will apply the next time around.  She doesn't plan to graduate until May 2012 so there is still the "next time".  I was very naive and I thought pretty much everyone got the phone interview unless you were just waaayyy out there on the web-interview.
> 
> She is wondering where she went wrong.  She picked the following roles:  Merchandise, Attractions, Full Service FB, and Hospitality.  I wonder if the roles she picked were full or if there was a problem with the way she answered her questions.  She was quite torn on a couple of them like the one "The guest is always right."  She answered Neutral on that one because the guest isn't always right but wonders if that one did her in.  Some of the questions really deserve a more detailed response.  She only put neutral on a couple of the questions but she also didn't pick many SD/SA answers--she was pretty much agree/disagree.  Some of the questions seemed to be so loaded and you really felt like you should pick the obvious ones that Disney would expect you to say--but she was intent on being honest.
> 
> Any ideas or suggesitons from the seasoned CP'ers on the situation or how did those of you who passed the web interview answer some of the questions?



The customer is always right in disneys eye and many other businesses as well. This very easily could have been the problem.  I think most but 2 or 3 of mine were strongly answers. Many of the skills and qualities questioned in the web interview are learned with age and other work experience. I think by the next interview time, a lot of her views will change. You should be honest with the interview because you won't be able to fake it when you are there working for them.


----------



## ftg09

> My daughter went through the web-interview tonight. She did not get a phone interview but was told that she could re-apply March 2011. Needless to say she was very disappointed but says that she will apply the next time around. She doesn't plan to graduate until May 2012 so there is still the "next time". I was very naive and I thought pretty much everyone got the phone interview unless you were just waaayyy out there on the web-interview.
> 
> She is wondering where she went wrong. She picked the following roles: Merchandise, Attractions, Full Service FB, and Hospitality. I wonder if the roles she picked were full or if there was a problem with the way she answered her questions. She was quite torn on a couple of them like the one "The guest is always right." She answered Neutral on that one because the guest isn't always right but wonders if that one did her in. Some of the questions really deserve a more detailed response. She only put neutral on a couple of the questions but she also didn't pick many SD/SA answers--she was pretty much agree/disagree. Some of the questions seemed to be so loaded and you really felt like you should pick the obvious ones that Disney would expect you to say--but she was intent on being honest.
> 
> Any ideas or suggesitons from the seasoned CP'ers on the situation or how did those of you who passed the web interview answer some of the questions?



Hello, 
I just had to say that the same thing happened to me last year. I went through the online interview and was told that my responses did not meet the requirements for the roles and I was crushed. I took the online interview again this year and was able to schedule my phone interview! Just wanted to share to give your daughter a little hope! Sometimes you just need a little more experience with the interview process.  ... there's a Walt Disney quote that I like that sounds a little strange at first, but when I thought about it, it made a lot of sense... "You may not realize it when it happens, but a kick in the teeth may be the best thing in the world for you." So ya, I wish your daughter all the luck in the world with her next online interview! and to finish off with another of my favorite Disney quotes "All of your dreams can come true, if you have the courage to pursue them."


----------



## SydneyJoLynn

I just came from a face to face interview. (Mine was last week at the Orlando casting center) 

There weren't any tricky questions for me. But there were questions. (Can you lift 25+ lbs? Can you work in the dark? Enclosed spaces? Memorize text? Improvise? Any criminal history? etc..)

The only Disney-personal questions I received were when I mentioned I wanted to do Character Attendant as a first or second choice. The interviewer then asked me to give examples of how I would say '____ has to leave'. 

(Since you can't ruin disney magic and say "Donald needs a break..."

So she would name characters, and I would give reasons why they had to leave. 
"Donald Duck has to get ready for a date with Daisy..."
"Princess Tiana is going to visit her friends down in the (Bayoo, Baiyoo?" Can't spell..)
"This Country Bear has to go practice before their big performance tonight! You can see him at this theater..."



I was told I would have been hired on the spot for Part Time, if I had 3 days availability.


----------



## carly3592

I remember when I went to WDW when I was 4 or 5, my parents told me that the character attendant for Donald said that he had to go to the bathroom when he left


----------



## SydneyJoLynn

Haha! I might just skip using that one. 
It was probably accurate too. Hehe.


----------



## caitwhite

FREAKING.OUT.


----------



## Tigger1988

Hi all! I'll be applying for the Fall '11 CP in a few months and I'm freaking out!

Photopass photographer will be my #1 choice, has anyone else applied and able to give me some tips on the questions I'll be asked (other than the obvious photography experience question)?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## danny46815

I'm going to be apply for F/FA 2011 in a few months and am really excited but really nervous. I really want a role in entertainment, character attendant, or attractions. If I'm given attractions what are the odds of being given a ride like GMR? I've always loved this ride and would love to work there.


----------



## Broghantaylor

i got asked how pat jobs would help me
an if i worked at bbb then how would i react if a little girl was shy and didnt want to come and get dressed up


----------



## Yisy1990

I just saw the notification in which they congratulate me! I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorahana

Yisy1990 said:


> I just saw the notification in which they congratulate me! I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats !


----------



## bantha09

Yisy1990 said:


> I just saw the notification in which they congratulate me! I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats, and welcome to the boards!


----------



## Yisy1990

THANK U BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

You know your arrival day already?
I see your in custodial, im in Quick-Service Food and Beverage.
Ohhhh btw they only send an email, they didn't send me the Little Packet I see they usually send. That happened to u?


----------



## saul9stevens

Can anyone here enlist the questions !


----------



## CP-Chris MA

Hello all, 

I'm brand new and I thank you all for all of this advice and input!

I have my phone interview tomorrow at 9:15 AM and I have read all 14 pages of this topic twice, so again thank you all!!!

I'm a tad bit nervous because it's been a while since being interviewed at all, so this phone call should be interesting. AHH


----------



## lilmissdisney216

just had my phone interview yesterday and I was in a sweat for nothing. My roles I picked were BBB hostess, character attendant, and attractions. My interviewer asked alot about my experience in dealing with makeup (I'm a theatre geek and LOVE using any sort of stage makeup) and what not. So nervous about what the results are going to be!!!


----------



## TomSteffler

Thank you for all of your advice, everyone! Just finished my phone interview. Reading everything you all wrote really helped!


----------



## faithlovePIXIEDUST

hey guys
I just came across this topic and it is great so far! I can't wait to interview. I want to do 
1. Attractions
2. Concierge
3. Character Attendant
4. Merchandise

I was wondering if anybody knew of any questions they might ask, specifically about the concierge one? No one has really said anything about that one on this board. And do you know if they ask if you can request which area you would like to work in or do you need to bring it up yourself?

Thanks


----------



## TinkerMouse

faithlovePIXIEDUST said:


> hey guys
> I just came across this topic and it is great so far! I can't wait to interview. I want to do
> 1. Attractions
> 2. Concierge
> 3. Character Attendant
> 4. Merchandise
> 
> I was wondering if anybody knew of any questions they might ask, specifically about the concierge one? No one has really said anything about that one on this board. And do you know if they ask if you can request which area you would like to work in or do you need to bring it up yourself?
> 
> Thanks


A question that they could ask for both concierge and merchandise is if you've ever handled money before. Specifically, if you've ever sold anything and hence collected money from other people, and if you've ever counted back someone's change to them. Another concierge question would be if you've ever made reservations for something. They are general questions around what concierges do and if you've ever done anything along those lines. 

Concierge is essentially reserved for hospitality majors. If you're not a hospitality major, regardless of previous hospitality experience there is an *enormous *chance that they will *not *cast you as concierge. Non hospitality majors have a higher chance (though still a somewhat low chance) of being cast in the general hospitality role than being cast as concierge.

Now here is an educated guess...they might make an exception if your previous hospitality experience is working as a concierge or front desk agent at another hotel because I would think that if they have proof that you've already done this specific job they may trust you more with it. This is just a hunch.

All of the people who have been cast for CP as concierge that I have spoken to said that they are hospitality majors. All of them have also already done the college program before so if your major is hospitality and you've already done the CP they essentially have all of the concierge spots reserved for you.

You can make a request to work at a specific area either at the end of the phone interview or via e-mail after you've been accepted. You bring it up, they never ask you "oh so where do you want to work?" They can't be that accommodating because they have to put you where you fit and where there is space. When it comes to requests they let you make them but you're not guaranteed to get them. They make sure to remind you that no area you request is guaranteed anytime you make a request. Some people are lucky and get their requests while others aren't.


----------



## faithlovePIXIEDUST

thank you so much for the info!!!


----------



## TinkerMouse

You're welcome!


----------



## Tinxe

I think the biggest part of the interview is sounding happy and excited.  The trickyest question for me was why do you want to work at disney, which i completely messed up my answer, the interview only lasted 15 minutes.  But 3 weeks later i got my folder!


----------



## JamesPankywitz

I am going to apply to Fall Advantage 2011 Custodial.  Does anyone know what Custodial specific questions they could ask?


----------



## thisisemily

I am applying for FA 2011 in a week. I am starting to get SOO nervous for the phone interview.
But I am currently working on a cheat-sheet for the interview


----------



## squish86

I assure you that you will not need a cheat sheet... the CP interview is the most ridiculously easy interview you will ever have in your entire life... 

You will do the interview and then immediately wish you had not wasted your time worrying, because it really is a joke of an interview... its more of a screening to see if you are a weirdo and sociable or not...


----------



## thisisemily

squish86 said:


> I assure you that you will not need a cheat sheet... the CP interview is the most ridiculously easy interview you will ever have in your entire life...
> 
> You will do the interview and then immediately wish you had not wasted your time worrying, because it really is a joke of an interview... its more of a screening to see if you are a weirdo and sociable or not...



I will completely blank if I don't have a cheat sheet. I know it.


----------



## Dreamstuff

thisisemily said:


> I will completely blank if I don't have a cheat sheet. I know it.



I've done the interview and passed before it really isn't that difficult at all, it seemed more about how friendly and sociable you would be to guest rather than how competent you would be at a job you've never done before


----------



## LacesOutDaniel

I have my phone interview on Monday at 1:30! super excited. my top choices are:
1.Attractions
2.Photopass
3.Merchandise
4.Food and Beverage


----------



## Elenadc

Has anyone here done an interview for the alumni program? I was wondering if the questions differ at all from the usual stuff.


----------



## jlg263

Elenadc said:


> Has anyone here done an interview for the alumni program? I was wondering if the questions differ at all from the usual stuff.



I was wondering this too! Sadly, no one answered you before I had my interview 

I just had my interview a few minutes ago and she scared me because I've already graduated college and she had to "confirm" with someone before proceeding that graduates could apply for the alumni program.  I was pretty dang sure I was right, but it was nerve-wracking anyway, haha.  Needless to say, she confirmed that I was good to go   Apparently they haven't been too informed on the alumni program rules for this year since the announcement just came out.

The interview consisted of verifying the application information and then going over my previous work experience.  I think she was trying to fit me in a vacation planning role until she realized it wasn't available for the alumni program, haha.  Then we just kind of talked about the roles I wanted and if i'd consider any I didn't check off on the list.  She also asked where I would choose to work if I had a choice.  She didn't do any situational questions with me, I guess because I've already been through the situations before during my previous CPs 

It was really easy though, so if you've done well with the CP interview this one will be a piece of cake   Good luck!


----------



## Elenadc

jlg263 said:


> I was wondering this too! Sadly, no one answered you before I had my interview
> 
> I just had my interview a few minutes ago and she scared me because I've already graduated college and she had to "confirm" with someone before proceeding that graduates could apply for the alumni program.  I was pretty dang sure I was right, but it was nerve-wracking anyway, haha.  Needless to say, she confirmed that I was good to go   Apparently they haven't been too informed on the alumni program rules for this year since the announcement just came out.
> 
> The interview consisted of verifying the application information and then going over my previous work experience.  I think she was trying to fit me in a vacation planning role until she realized it wasn't available for the alumni program, haha.  Then we just kind of talked about the roles I wanted and if i'd consider any I didn't check off on the list.  She also asked where I would choose to work if I had a choice.  She didn't do any situational questions with me, I guess because I've already been through the situations before during my previous CPs
> 
> It was really easy though, so if you've done well with the CP interview this one will be a piece of cake   Good luck!



Thanks! I'm happy to hear that it shouldn't be too hard. I really want to go back to my old area and I'm hoping that because it's been less than a year since I worked that they'll consider me still trained and that might work in my favor.


----------



## robinsonsfan

I have my phone interview tomorrow at 12:30pm! I am soo nervous!!!


----------



## Frizzbird

I have compiled a master list of all the interview questions I could find. I have also been updating it as people have reported new interview questions. If anyone would like it I made it into a word .doc and put it on my blog here


----------



## robinsonsfan

Frizzbird said:


> I have compiled a master list of all the interview questions I could find. I have also been updating it as people have reported new interview questions. If anyone would like it I made it into a word .doc and put it on my blog



I love your blog! It's so helpful!


----------



## Frizzbird

robinsonsfan said:


> I love your blog! It's so helpful!


 That statement kinda made my day. I'm so glad you find it helpful!


----------



## Partofyourworld9

robinsonsfan said:


> I love your blog! It's so helpful!




seriously, your blog is amazing! very inspiring as well!


----------



## jlg263

One question I had during my alumni interview that kind of threw me was "What was your least favorite thing about your previous work experience?"  I don't know why, but I wasn't expecting it and said that angry guest were my least favorite (which, well, they are).  

Then immediately I thought maybe that wasn't the best answer so I elaborated and said that I just had to learn to deal with it and not take it personally and do what I could to make the guest happy again (although some you won't always be able to make happy...).  I mean, who wants someone mad at them, right? haha.  After the answer she said "great, thanks for being honest" which made me feel like it wasn't really a good answer...haha.  But everything else about the interview went really well so hopefully that didn't set me back too bad 

So yeah, just keep in mind previous work experience (not necessarily just Disney) when you interview and remember what you liked and disliked about it.


----------



## swimmingneno

robinsonsfan said:


> I love your blog! It's so helpful!





Partofyourworld9 said:


> seriously, your blog is amazing! very inspiring as well!



I agree! I love reading it!


----------



## ashleykay89

I have my interview Wednesday!!! SOOO Excited, I'm a hospitality major and I am hoping to get into fall at WDW I've finished all my classes for my major but my program requires 3, yes THREE, internships. Two are entry level positions one managerial so I am hoping to do two CP and one professional internship. *crosses fingers* I work for off site merchandise now with Disney so I am hoping that experience helps but I have to do my internships in hospitality related positions and merchandise isn't approved so I put Hospitality, Vacation Planning, and Concierge.. anyone have any tips??

Thanks!


----------



## ashleykay89

OH and I forgot, I'm going to be living off site due to having cats.. will this really make a big difference on my experience? I don't mind not having the party scene I've heard about, I'm not a party goer... More of a Disney geek who curls up with her cats, turns on subsonic, and reads about Disney!


----------



## POPchick10

Frizzbird said:


> I have compiled a master list of all the interview questions I could find. I have also been updating it as people have reported new interview questions. If anyone would like it I made it into a word .doc and put it on my blog here



Dankie so much for the blog and possible questions ! I'm so nervous that I might screw up since this is the first job interview I'm having with someone that I didn't already know LOL


----------



## Dreamstuff

ashleykay89 said:


> OH and I forgot, I'm going to be living off site due to having cats.. will this really make a big difference on my experience? I don't mind not having the party scene I've heard about, I'm not a party goer... More of a Disney geek who curls up with her cats, turns on subsonic, and reads about Disney!



I am most definitely not  a partyer, I'm curl up and read type myself but I think a BIG part of the program is living in housing, the roomie drama, the 3am sneaking pas price management, the hallway food fights, the inter-apt water balloon wars. All those silly things you can do when you live in housing help make up the fun. Just as many memorable experience came from housing than came from the parks.

I mean you can probably still have a rewarding experience regardless but friendship wise, and full experience-wise I think housing is more of a plus than a minus...and this is coming from someone who didn't even really talk to her roomates, so if you luck out in that dept. it could potentially be even better.


----------



## klsnford

I am sooo nervous.Okay I applied for the Spring 2011 Cp and I got rejected,,so better luck next time I guess.I applied late like in late october so Im not sure if that in some way affected my chances but I applied early this semester.yay but Im super nervous cuz I kinda know what to expect but im jus not good in phone interviews.my top roles are Merchadising,, Character Attendant, and Full Service and Beverage,I didnt apply for everything I only want roles that ill be comfortable with.My interview is this thursday night,any tips


----------



## Beelisa

Does anyone know if Praise2Him is still able to send a copy of interview questions?


----------



## ashleykay89

Dreamstuff said:


> I am most definitely not  a partyer, I'm curl up and read type myself but I think a BIG part of the program is living in housing, the roomie drama, the 3am sneaking pas price management, the hallway food fights, the inter-apt water balloon wars. All those silly things you can do when you live in housing help make up the fun. Just as many memorable experience came from housing than came from the parks.
> 
> I mean you can probably still have a rewarding experience regardless but friendship wise, and full experience-wise I think housing is more of a plus than a minus...and this is coming from someone who didn't even really talk to her roomates, so if you luck out in that dept. it could potentially be even better.




I'll just have to make friends in housing then  My roommate I've lived with for three years now is moving in with me in January at my apartment I'm getting so I will be alone from July-January  So time to make new friends!


----------



## Dreamstuff

ashleykay89 said:


> I'll just have to make friends in housing then  My roommate I've lived with for three years now is moving in with me in January at my apartment I'm getting so I will be alone from July-January  So time to make new friends!



Yeah totally, it's a part of the experience you wouldn't want to miss


----------



## Praise2Him

Beelisa said:


> Does anyone know if Praise2Him is still able to send a copy of interview questions?



Hi! I'll be happy to send them to anyone who asks  Unfortunately my computer is in the shop right now, but I should have it back by this Friday, so if anyone who wants them will send me a PM with your email address, I'll send them out as soon as possible


----------



## deniissee

I seem to never be right on topic.. but I had my interview today! As much as I feel that I nailed it, answered thoroughly, etc., it dawned on me that my interviewer didn't ask more questions about one role. We went through my top 4 and I answered 2-3 questions about each of them. 

From other's experiences it seems by the time you are done interviewing, you have a feel from how many questions about one particular role was asked that you were more than likely going to land that role. Any insight or am I already overanalyzing things in the first 6 hours of my wait?


----------



## Frizzbird

deniissee said:


> I seem to never be right on topic.. but I had my interview today! As much as I feel that I nailed it, answered thoroughly, etc., it dawned on me that my interviewer didn't ask more questions about one role. We went through my top 4 and I answered 2-3 questions about each of them.
> 
> From other's experiences it seems by the time you are done interviewing, you have a feel from how many questions about one particular role was asked that you were more than likely going to land that role. Any insight or am I already over analyzing things in the first 6 hours of my wait?



I can say from experience that getting asked more questions about one role as compared to another does not mean you will get that role. When I applied for Spring 2010 I gave my top 3 and then my interviewer asked if she could ask me questions about Hospitality as well. I had checked that role but it wasn't my top choice. I was asked more questions about hospitality then the other roles and I thought that was the role I would get. Needless to say, it wasn't. Just because you don't get asked about one role more than others isn't something to worry about. It probably means based on your application and role checklist they didn't have any ideas about where you might be best suited. So they asked you questions about multiple roles to figure out where you would best fit. No worries my dear. I'm sure you did great.


----------



## deniissee

Frizzbird said:


> I can say from experience that getting asked more questions about one role as compared to another does not mean you will get that role. When I applied for Spring 2010 I gave my top 3 and then my interviewer asked if she could ask me questions about Hospitality as well. I had checked that role but it wasn't my top choice. I was asked more questions about hospitality then the other roles and I thought that was the role I would get. Needless to say, it wasn't. Just because you don't get asked about one role more than others isn't something to worry about. It probably means based on your application and role checklist they didn't have any ideas about where you might be best suited. So they asked you questions about multiple roles to figure out where you would best fit. No worries my dear. I'm sure you did great.



That does make sense, thank you for your reply. 

The thing I worried about the most was repeating myself, so I wanted to "save" some good points in case I was asked similar questions.. "Why do you want to do this program?" vs "Why do you want to work for Disney?" etc. etc. but time was going by so quickly that I decided to switch gears and just answered everything as thoroughly as possible without talking her ear off. In my mind, this may have eliminated the need for follow up questions..? Haha, whatever the case may be, it's over with. 

Your blog was one of the first I ever laid my eyes on, by the way, you've been so helpful-- thank you!


----------



## Nina0716

Praise2Him said:


> Okay, I think I've sent it out to everyone who requested it, but if I accidentally missed anyone, please PM me and let me know!


Do you mind if I ask you to PM me your Email address?
I'm new so I can't PM to anyone I'd like to have the document. I'd like to apply next week.
Thankyou


----------



## Praise2Him

PM sent!


----------



## grlwonder

I just want to say that this thread has been very helpfull for me to plan out what I really want to do and how to answer the interview questions. I am a Sping 2012 hopefull and I am already nevous about the interview haha.

I am thinking about doing: Character Attendent, Merch, Main Enterance Ops, or Concierge. I really like talking to people and being around kids (kids seem to like me for some reason yay!). 

I know some people have said that some questions asked were about their previous work experience. I have never worked at a job before, closest thing ever to a job for me as been volunteering at my local library. I'm wondering if this could be my weakness in being accepted to the CP. I hope not. Do they ask you about whether you have worked or not during the phone interview or on the internet interview? Has anyone had the same situation as me? 

Again, this thread has been very helpfull, I feel like freaked out. =]


----------



## jlg263

grlwonder said:


> I just want to say that this thread has been very helpfull for me to plan out what I really want to do and how to answer the interview questions. I am a Sping 2012 hopefull and I am already nevous about the interview haha.
> 
> I am thinking about doing: Character Attendent, Merch, Main Enterance Ops, or Concierge. I really like talking to people and being around kids (kids seem to like me for some reason yay!).
> 
> I know some people have said that some questions asked were about their previous work experience. I have never worked at a job before, closest thing ever to a job for me as been volunteering at my local library. I'm wondering if this could be my weakness in being accepted to the CP. I hope not. Do they ask you about whether you have worked or not during the phone interview or on the internet interview? Has anyone had the same situation as me?
> 
> Again, this thread has been very helpfull, I feel like freaked out. =]



I wouldn't worry too much about not having any work experience.  My first CP was my first job ever. They just asked me situational questions about the roles I picked.  The main thing to keep in mind during those questions is that you want to keep the guest happy.  They also asked me things like "give me an example of a time where you completed a project on your own" (this question was geared towards custodial), and "how would you feel about living with people from all over the world? What if a problem arose?"  So, that kind of thing.  If you do have previous work experience they'll ask you about it, but if you don't they have plenty of other questions to ask you  

Like I said, I got hired no problem and it was my first job


----------



## imagineerthat142

I read this entire thread before my interview, and it helped SO MUCH! Thank you everyone!

I just had my interview last week and let me tell you, I am still SO nervous! I mean, I was definitely more jittery before the interview, so it's not bad now. I think it went okay. Trying to remember it now isn't so easy; it was all a blur because I was so nervous! But I answered the questions as thoroughly and enthusiastically as possible. My top roles were Attractions, Merchandise, Lifeguard and Full Service Food/Beverage. He asked me these questions:

Why do you want to do the Disney College Program?
What is your past experience and name some things you had to do in each.
How often are you on the computer?
What kinds of problems might arise when living with other people?
What is your favorite kind of weather?
Do you have any problem with working in hot climates?
Attractions has a lot to do with memorizing spiels, what's the longest thing you've had to memorize?
Have you ever given a speech in front of a crowd?
What would you expect from a full service hostess?
What made you interested in becoming a lifeguard?
What is your experience with money?
Would you consider yourself a team player or independent worker?
If working at a Resort restaurant, how would you treat the guests?

He really didn't ask anything about my favorite parks or movies or anything, and he didn't ask which ride/restaurant/shop/park I'd work at. Is that bad? I'm just really nervous and I keep going over the whole interview in my head, thinking of things I should have said. I'm so nervous that I'm not going to get the job! Any tips on how to make these next 4-6 weeks easier and less stressful?


----------



## megarella

grlwonder said:


> I just want to say that this thread has been very helpfull for me to plan out what I really want to do and how to answer the interview questions. I am a Sping 2012 hopefull and I am already nevous about the interview haha.
> 
> I am thinking about doing: Character Attendent, Merch, Main Enterance Ops, or Concierge. I really like talking to people and being around kids (kids seem to like me for some reason yay!).
> 
> I know some people have said that some questions asked were about their previous work experience. I have never worked at a job before, closest thing ever to a job for me as been volunteering at my local library. I'm wondering if this could be my weakness in being accepted to the CP. I hope not. Do they ask you about whether you have worked or not during the phone interview or on the internet interview? Has anyone had the same situation as me?
> 
> Again, this thread has been very helpfull, I feel like freaked out. =]



Volunteer work counts as work experience!  Last summer, I couldn't find a job so I listed my work at the food bank as my most recent job and put my position as volunteer, and during my interview, they asked work-related questions in regards to my volunteer job (aka my most recent experience) as well as a past more customer-service related job that I had had.  So when you apply for Spring 2012, put your volunteer experience down as a past job because it is work and shows that you're dependable and hard working---the only real difference between that and a job is that one is paid and the other is not.  In the end, they both show that you have experience and have been responsible before.


----------



## effie

I'm super-nervous! My phone interview is tommorow night!   I've read this whole post trying to prepare myself, I hope I do well!


----------



## CassieLo

Here's what I was asked, as well as I can remember.  I checked off character performer, photopass, attractions, BBB, character attendant, and merchandise.

-Why do you want to work for Disney?
-Do you have a driver's license?
-What's your favorite part of your current job?  What's the hardest part?
-Are you required to count cash back when on the register at your job?
-Describe a time you went above and beyond to accomplish a great deal in a small amount of time.
-How do you feel when you are engrossed in a task and someone interrupts you?
-How much time do you spend a day on the computer?  What do you use it for?
-Why do you want to do photopass?
-Describe a photo that has special meaning to you.
-Do you have any theater experience?
-What would you do if you came home and your apartment was a mess?
-Have you had experience presenting information to a large group of people?  How does doing this make you feel?
-What is the largest amount of material you have had to memorize and then perform?
-Do you react calmly in an emergency?

That's all I can remember...definitely nothing about what my favorite park or character is.   The interviewer really wasn't chatty at all, but it was 10 pm, so that could have been part of it.  She then went on to tell me about character auditions and that was about it.  I think it lasted about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## stitch09

I have my phone interview on Wednesday at 2 pm!! 

I have a list of example questions- the more general ones and the questions that deal with certain roles. The list, however, does not have any examples of QSFB, Main Entrance Ops, and Custodial questions (I think because the person I got them from did not check these off on the role checklist).

So, before my interview, does anyone have any example questions for QSFB, Main Entrance Ops, and Custodial roles? Thanks!!


----------



## stitch09

stitch09 said:


> I have my phone interview on Wednesday at 2 pm!!
> 
> I have a list of example questions- the more general ones and the questions that deal with certain roles. The list, however, does not have any examples of QSFB, Main Entrance Ops, and Custodial questions (I think because the person I got them from did not check these off on the role checklist).
> 
> So, before my interview, does anyone have any example questions for QSFB, Main Entrance Ops, and Custodial roles? Thanks!!



No one??


----------



## grlwonder

jlg263 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about not having any work experience.  My first CP was my first job ever. They just asked me situational questions about the roles I picked.  The main thing to keep in mind during those questions is that you want to keep the guest happy.  They also asked me things like "give me an example of a time where you completed a project on your own" (this question was geared towards custodial), and "how would you feel about living with people from all over the world? What if a problem arose?"  So, that kind of thing.  If you do have previous work experience they'll ask you about it, but if you don't they have plenty of other questions to ask you
> 
> Like I said, I got hired no problem and it was my first job





> Originally Posted by *megarella*
> Volunteer work counts as work experience! Last summer, I couldn't find a job so I listed my work at the food bank as my most recent job and put my position as volunteer, and during my interview, they asked work-related questions in regards to my volunteer job (aka my most recent experience) as well as a past more customer-service related job that I had had. So when you apply for Spring 2012, put your volunteer experience down as a past job because it is work and shows that you're dependable and hard working---the only real difference between that and a job is that one is paid and the other is not. In the end, they both show that you have experience and have been responsible before.



Thank you so much! That was my biggest fear in not getting accepted, but now I feel better. I'm make a note to remind myself to add my volunteering experience when I apply.


----------



## stitch09

OXX said:


> Tried  searching  but  didn't  turn  up  much.
> 
> Anyways,  just  wondering  if  there  are  any  specific/tricky  questions  that  CP  interviewers  usually  ask?  Haven't  exactly  been  through  many  job  interviews  at  all,  but  I  understand  most  of  the  standard  questions.  Any  Disney/CP  specific  to  be  prepared  for?  LMK.  Thanks.
> 
> OXX



I just had my interview yesterday, so I thought I'd post the questions I was asked (or at least what I can remember...)

1. General questions- tattoos, criminal charges, am I okay with the pay; etc.
2. Why do I want to work for Disney/do the CP (I forget how it was worded exactly)- I totally talked her ear off on this one!!
3. She asked me to talk about my past work experiences.
4. What my top choices for roles are, and why I want to do them.
5. How often am I on the computer and what do I use it for.
6. What would I do if a roommate did not cooperate with my sleep schedule (the morning/night person question).
7. Have I ever handled money.
8. Role-specific questions for Main Entrance and Attractions (how would I instill Disney magic from beginning to end at the entrances, have I ever had to memorize anything, how do I do speaking in front of large crowds). I wanted her to ask the Space Mountain question and the line-closing question for Character Attendant to prove my Disney knowledge, but this didn't happen.

I think that was it, I'll post again if there were other questions I'm forgetting. I also asked her a few questions and mentioned that I would love to work at EPCOT or Animal Kingdom. We also discussed the Hopper role. The interview took 30 minutes, and she said that she loved my enthusiasm. It seemed to go great! I'm so glad for these boards- I was VERY prepared and not nervous at all!!


----------



## ashleliz

Hey y'all 
I just had my interview yesterday, it felt like it went well; however, it was only 15 minutes.... 
My top choice was attractions and I just told her I was really interested in roller coasters because I'm an engineer and it has been a dream of mine to work around them. 
Fingers crossed...


----------



## TrainSlinger

Hrrr, I've got my interview in an hour... Getting super nervous. Anyways, just wanted to say thanks to everyone who posted in this thread, I've been reading over it and it's been super helpful


----------



## NayNayMarie

TrainSlinger said:


> Hrrr, I've got my interview in an hour... Getting super nervous. Anyways, just wanted to say thanks to everyone who posted in this thread, I've been reading over it and it's been super helpful



Good Luck! Let me know how it Goes!


----------



## mickeygirl89

Hello all! I have been lurking on the site for a few days now. I applied for FA '11 and got through my phone interview earlier today. My top choices were Hospitality, Concierge, and Merchandising. I added on QSFB and "Mousekeeping" at the last second, but stressed my top two choices and gave reasons why (seeing myself pursuing a career in resort management). Overall, the questions were not tricky, as stated before. The interviewer mainly asked questions in regards to the first two choices, and asked if I had experience dealing with high level guests (which I do, from my former job). I did fumble a little when she asked me if I was a guest at the resort, what would I expect from the attendant checking me in... , but I managed to come up with a few good answers. Crossing fingers that I get one of the two for FA!!!!


----------



## SecondStarMorning

I have my interview today at 10pm. 
My top choices are  PhotoPass Photographer,  Hospitality,FSFB and Attractions.

EDIT: Here are the questions I was asked.
1) Why I am interested in the program
2)My top 4
3)Name a great guest service experience
4) Why are you interested in PhotoPass
5) How would you keep the magic in Main Entrance Operations
   - I said something about smiling and engaging the guest by asking what their favorite ride/character is? Maybe giving suggestions.
6) What experience do I have with cameras.

She also asked what program I wanted. I said Fall Advantage, and then she asked if she could put me down for Fall too.
My interview only lasted about 14 min. and most of that was her computer being slow. She was super nice, and I'm hopeing I came across as a good hire. I don't think I will get PhotoPass because of lack of knowledge, other than that I'm pretty nervous. 3-6 weeks seems so long!


----------



## oneillj17499

I had my interview a week and a half ago, and the lady who interviewed me was really nice. They don't try to ask you questions to trick you- they just want the best workers they can get. Be honest, SMILE (trust me- they can tell!) and be polite! Also, jot down your interviewers name at the beginning of the interview- that way, at the end, you can personally thank them. They appreciate it, and take it into account!


----------



## SecondStarMorning

I GOT ACCEPTED FOR FALL ADVANTAGE!!! I was assigned Main Entrance ops!


----------



## shelovesdisney

Not really a tricky question, but I found it to be odd.  One of my top three roles was transportation and the recruiter asked, "Why do you think transportation is so important at Disney?"
Like I said, not really tricky, but to me the answer was so obvious that it just seemed like an unusual question to ask.


----------



## hbarnha2

I have my phone interview tomorrow night. I really want to do the FSFB but put down QSFB and Attractions as my other two choices. I have been a server in a restaurant since I pretty much started working so I feel like I would be the most comfortable in that setting (although I have never been a host). I am a trainer at my current job though and part of my job is to train new hosts so hopefully that will work in my favor! It doesn't seem like many people are wanting to do FSFB so maybe that's a good thing for me? I know I applied a little later than most of you guys, just hope it isn't too late!

Super excited to do the program! I recently changed my major to respiratory therapy at school but wasn't able to get everything done in time to apply for the program this fall so I figured this was a great way to spend my time.... I've always been a HUGE Disney fan and this sounds like something I really really would be interested in!!!

    


(Can't you tell if I get FSFB I want to be at the Crystal Palace?!)


----------



## hbarnha2

So I just finished up with the phone interview... My role choices included FSFB, QSFB, Attractions, and I added Mechandise during the interview.

Here are all the questions I was asked....


First it was verifying your personal information and going over the dress code at Disney.
Then she asked about job experience and to describe some of your duties at work.
She asked if there were any roles that I had any questions about or that I wanted to add to my list. I had selected FSFB, QSFB, and attractions but did add merchandise during the interview. (She didn't ask me my top 3 but considering I had only picked 3 to begin with there wasn't really a reason to ask.)
After that she went into the role specific questions and I will try to write down all I remember...
1) Why do you want to do the CP/ work at Disney?
2) How do you feel living with 1-7 roommates?
3) How would you greet guests coming into the restaurant?
4) How would you manage getting tasks completed with interuptions?
5) Have you had to give any type of presentation, how long was it, and how did you feel doing it?
6) How would you feel about working outdoors?
7) Do you prefer to work as a team or individually?
8) At what pace do you prefer to work?
(I think that was pretty much it on those questions)
After that she went through a few more yes or no questions pertaining to the application.
At the end she asked if I had anymore questions about the program and that is when I mentioned I wanted to work at the Crystal Palace in the Magic Kingdom if I was chosen for FSFB but would be happy to work anywhere in the MK.


Check out my blog for more info... I will try to keep things updated!

heatherbwdwcp  .blogspot.  com


----------



## Adpi<>Belle

Hey everyone!
I know that interviews can be totalllyyy nervewrecking! So in order to prepare for my interview I put together a "study guide" type thing of questions/tips for myself etc. and reviewed it many times before my interview. I was accepted about a month ago for attractions for fall advantage!  I cannot wait to get down there and I am so excited for those of you still interviewing!! I cant wait to meet you all!! Please please feel free to ask me any questions at all and definitley check out the page on my blog called interview tips/questions and hopefully it will be a huge help for all of you!!!!  Goodluck!

http://alyssasdreamcometrue.blogspot.com/2011/03/day-21-and-22-maybe.html

Have a magical day!!


----------



## ericaWDWCP

Were there any questions in the phone interview that were difficult to answer?


----------



## Joanna71985

ericaWDWCP said:


> Were there any questions in the phone interview that were difficult to answer?



I had a couple during my third interview that I found tricky to answer


----------



## DisneySooner

Joanna- I have my phone interview set for Thursday morning and I'm nervous of course, but I'm concerned its a little late in the game to be applying for the Fall CP. In your opinion, do you think I'm too late in applying?


----------



## Adpi<>Belle

DisneySooner:

I know that your question wasnt directed to me but if it helps, I know someone who applied last week and just got accepted. 
It is def. not too late to apply and get in!! They space it out so that they are accepting people all the way through the time that it is open to apply!!

Dont be nervous about your interview! It really is not as bad as it sounds! If you want some tips/ examples of questions check out the page on my blog!!

alyssasdreamcometrue.blogspot.com

let me know if ya have any more questions!


----------



## DisneySooner

Thanks Belle! That makes me feel a little better, I'm sure I'll be fine. My campus rep says that I'm a strong candidate whatever that means 

and I'll def check out your page!


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneySooner said:


> Joanna- I have my phone interview set for Thursday morning and I'm nervous of course, but I'm concerned its a little late in the game to be applying for the Fall CP. In your opinion, do you think I'm too late in applying?



No, I don't think it's too late to be applying. Good luck!


----------



## hbarnha2

DisneySooner said:


> Joanna- I have my phone interview set for Thursday morning and I'm nervous of course, but I'm concerned its a little late in the game to be applying for the Fall CP. In your opinion, do you think I'm too late in applying?



I just had my interview last night and was thinking the same thing (too late to apply). The lady I interviewed with sounded very optimistic though and it also sounds like there are going to be quite a few positions opening up after entertainment auditions are over... Good luck! The interview is very easy! The only question I stumbled on a little was "How do you handle getting tasks done with multiple interruptions?" If you've looked over this thread, you will be fine!!!


----------



## DisneySooner

OMG I just had my interview a few hours ago....As soon as the phone rang a light went off in my head and I answered the phone "I hope you're having a magical Disney Day this is Caleb!"  The lady just started cracking up so I felt really good about everything after that. They asked me a bunch of custodial questions but I hope i don't get that. Anyway I'm super excited!


----------



## pinke7319

I'm pretty sure Vacation Planning is my number one choice, what are some questions I could expect for that specific rule?


----------



## dampedmango

I spent all of last night reading this thread and preparing for my interview this morning. I just finished with the interview and wanted to give back to everyone else that helped me out, as well as help out future applicants. I don't have a blog or anything to link you to, but send me a PM and I will email you with the study guide that I used. I got the questions from someone else, I just can't remember exactly who at this point. But I was prepared and I had an answer for every single question they asked to me. If you have any questions for me on how it went or what you need to know let me know. I wanna help out as much as I can. Again if it wasn't for this thread I wouldn't have been anywhere close to prepared. Thanks again.


----------



## grlwonder

I know that usually they ask the question if you'd prefer doing QSFB, but what question do they ask if someone puts it as one of there choices. It's not one of my top 3 choices, but I don't mind doing it. It sounds like fun.


----------



## beautybutafunnygirl

grlwonder said:


> I know that usually they ask the question if you'd prefer doing QSFB, but what question do they ask if someone puts it as one of there choices. It's not one of my top 3 choices, but I don't mind doing it. It sounds like fun.



They might not ask you to add ANY roles to your role checklist. They might ask you if you'd be willing to do custodial or housekeeping. It depends entirely on the interviewer and also what roles they need to fill, especially at this point in the recruiting season. If they're short qsfb and you checked it off, there's a good chance you'll get it.


----------



## Prock

I just had my interview and I'm worried, it only lasted about 15 minutes but when I look back on all the questions it seems like most of the ones posted were asked.  But several common ones werent, like what are your top three roles


----------



## beautybutafunnygirl

Prock said:


> I just had my interview and I'm worried, it only lasted about 15 minutes but when I look back on all the questions it seems like most of the ones posted were asked.  But several common ones werent, like what are your top three roles



15 minutes is pretty average in terms of interview length so I wouldn't worry too much about that. How many roles did you check off? Welcome to the boards


----------



## Prock

Transportation, attractions, merchandise, hospitality, quick service food and beverage, main entrance operations, and bell services dispatch.

She asked me scenarios for, transportation (which is the one I want), attractions, main entrance operations, merchandise, quick service food and beverage, and maybe hospitality.


----------



## pinke7319

Vacation Planner, Hospitality, Concierge 
I was asked...

Why do you want to work for Disney and participate in the Disney college program?
What do you think the Hospitality role is responsible for?
What do you think the Concierge is responsible for?
What do you think guests expect from a vacation planner?
Have you ever given a speech in front of a large audience and did you enjoy it?
Do you work better as an individual or on a team?
Have you handled cash transactions?
Do you have experience with sales?

From your previous experience what was your favorite job? What was your favorite part of this job and what was the hardest part for you?
Name a time you have either given or received good customer service.

That's all I can remember


----------



## Prock

I guess there was nothing to worry about.  I got my acceptance email a week after my interview.  I got into transportation


----------



## AllyCatAria

Okay, so I read through the whole thread and there's very little mentioned about Costuming. What there has been seems fairly straightforward. I was wondering if it's best to apply right away for Costuming. Are there limited positions available in Costuming. I have a relatively strong background and work experience that relates, but I'm wondering how competitive it is to get a CP there. I'm not interested in any of the other positions, even though I have a firm sales and customer service experience.


----------



## Praise2Him

AllyCatAria said:


> Okay, so I read through the whole thread and there's very little mentioned about Costuming. What there has been seems fairly straightforward. I was wondering if it's best to apply right away for Costuming. Are there limited positions available in Costuming. I have a relatively strong background and work experience that relates, but I'm wondering how competitive it is to get a CP there. I'm not interested in any of the other positions, even though I have a firm sales and customer service experience.



I think there's not much mentioned about Costuming because most people don't want a backstage position. My DD did her CP in Costuming Spring 2010 and stayed on Seasonal. She loves being backstage and her major is Fashion Design and Merchandising so costuming is a good fit for her.

I have no idea how many positions are available in Costuming, but I do know that there are 2 different areas - Entertainment and (I'm not sure of the name but think it's just called Costuming - where the Cast Members check out their costumes for work). 

I can tell you that she applied as soon as she could for her CP and was pended for about a month before being accepted. She requested Entertainment Costuming at HS and that's what she got, but you won't know where you'll be until you get there.

I would think you'd have a good chance to get Costuming since it seems that most people don't ask for it. Good Luck to you!


----------



## Ikcerog

This is one of the archetypal questions of the whole process, by my estimation.

With the current situation regarding the expansion of Fantasyland, where would a CM direct guests with a child who was not tall enough to ride? Buzz and Stitch seem to be the most viable options.
(An unrelated aside: Is your first presumption instinctively that said guests will only be spending time in the one park you interact with them in? Is it a faux pas to ask them, for example, if they "will be visiting EPCOT today?" ... not to direct them elsewhere, but just in conversation.)

A schematic I saw indicated that Barnstormer would still be there at the end of the project; is this incorrect?
(Edit: Attached please find a picture that answers my question for me. I wonder how many of those trees they actually surveyed and 'planted' to scale. Probably every single one of them.)


----------



## Pancakes

Just thought I would give this thread a little bump for people who are applying for Spring '12. Almost a month until applications are up!


----------



## H1heather

Thanks to everyone. All 19 pages of this form so far have been awesome. I`m hoping to do the Spring'12 program. I just recently found the CP  and am so exited that it exists.


----------



## slightlyvolcom

I have my interview in less than a half hour and I am extremely nervous an excited. I want to say thanks to everyone who posted on this thread. I read through it and I feel like it will help me a ton! I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## julegamache

My interview is at 3:15! Thanks for all of the advice!

Any last minute suggestions for Merch/Vacation Planner/Attractions?


----------



## ArielinWonderland

Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread! It's been helpful to read through. I have my interview bright and early Monday morning! I'm very excited, and am trying to work on calming my nerves down. Hopefully it will all come out as excitement. 

I'm hoping to work in attractions, photo pass, or as a character attendant. Does anyone have any tips or questions specific to these roles?

I indicated on my application that I was interested in being a character as well, but then realized after that I will not be able to attend any of the audition dates (and many of them had passed by the time I applied!). I thought I heard once that if you are accepted into the program in another role and go, that in the first few weeks you can audition. Is this true? I haven't seen this anywhere else but maybe someone has had experience with this... 

Also, I indicated on my application that my first choice was Spring, and my 2nd choice was Spring Advantage, but I realize that I will totally be available this summer to stay. Can I mention this in my interview? Will it help? Also, I have heard that if you are in for the Spring and choose to extend through the summer, you may be allowed to switch roles if you do not have too many points against you. Is this true?

Sorry for all the questions! Thanks in advance for any you can answer!


----------



## spedtcr

am recovering from a broken foot and am nervous about putting a lot of weight on it.   Am hoping for a job as conserge or front desk.  Would my foot hurt my chances of being hired?


----------



## kaczper3

I am also recovering from a broken foot- heel to be exact. I'm currently in a walking boot but will start walking in a week. My phone interview is on Wednesday 11:15am and my top choices include concierge and front desk, so I'm hoping that if I have to stand for long hours and I get accepted to start right in January for the CP that they may allow me to have a stool ...
Any suggestions for answering tips for front desk or concierge? I'm a hospitality business student at Michigan State University so hopefully I'll be prepared enough, but you never can be too prepared.
Thanks!


----------



## ORLYkelly

I think they ask you questions on what you applied for. I got in as a character performer so they asked me questions regarding to that position. Such as if a child asks you your age you respond with I'm not old at all, then get off subject like I like your shirt! They were basically dealing with questions relating to things people would ask a character. They wanted you to say like nothing about your personal life because they want you in character 24/7. Also yes you can switch roles. My friend got in as a lifeguard then switched when she got hired as a character performer. I'm sorry if that didn't help but that's just what they asked me on the phone. Good luck!


----------



## bellebookworm9

I haven't read this whole thread yet, but I think it will be helpful. I submitted my application and web based interview last night and have my phone interview set up for this Sunday morning.


----------



## rfaz13

bellebookworm9 said:


> I haven't read this whole thread yet, but I think it will be helpful. I submitted my application and web based interview last night and have my phone interview set up for this Sunday morning.



Read it there is some helpful stuff here!

I have my interview sunday night! (It was supposed to be last night but they never called me..haha had to re-schedule it this morning)


----------



## bellebookworm9

OK, I just read the whole thread and it was very helpful. My "high interest" choices were Attractions, Main Entrance Operations, Concierge, Hospitality, Full Service Food & Beverage, Vacation Planner, Costuming (would prefer Entertainment), and Character Attendant. My top 4 would be Character Attendant, Costuming, Main Entrance Operations, and Hospitality.

After my interview Sunday morning I'll post back here about what I was asked!


----------



## rfaz13

bellebookworm9 said:


> OK, I just read the whole thread and it was very helpful. My "high interest" choices were Attractions, Main Entrance Operations, Concierge, Hospitality, Full Service Food & Beverage, Vacation Planner, Costuming (would prefer Entertainment), and Character Attendant. My top 4 would be Character Attendant, Costuming, Main Entrance Operations, and Hospitality.
> 
> After my interview Sunday morning I'll post back here about what I was asked!



I read a bunch of times that they only ask you for your top 3, and then a lot of times only ask questions regarding the top 2.


----------



## ArielinWonderland

I had my interview yesterday, and indicated that my top 3 choices were Attractions, Photo Pass and Character attendant. She only asked me questions about Attractions (how I am with memorizing, standing up in front of people and talking) and Photo Pass (camera experience, and favourite photograph).


----------



## rfaz13

ArielinWonderland said:


> I had my interview yesterday, and indicated that my top 3 choices were Attractions, Photo Pass and Character attendant. She only asked me questions about Attractions (how I am with memorizing, standing up in front of people and talking) and Photo Pass (camera experience, and favourite photograph).



Attractions will be my number 1, and I have a little internal debate going on for my number 2 because I was expecting only questions for those 2. Im thinking FSFB, because Im a bartender at a 4 star restaurant in NY and Im hoping that will help me get in, but what I WANT is somewhere between lifeguard/photopass. In the end, its whatever job gets me there..haha

How did your interview go??


----------



## ArielinWonderland

I think (hope!) it went really well. I tried to remember to speak with confidence and speak clearly, and to smile (not a problem for me, as I smile more often than not). My interviewer was very nice and responsive, which made me feel at ease. 

Speak about the role you want, not the role you think will get you in -- if you are passionate about something, let it show! If you indicated on your application that you have experience in a restaurant, they will see that. You will be asked about your previous work experience in your interview, so you can mention it there. If they think that role is more suited for you, even if you mentioned another as your top choice, they will place you where they think you will work best and where they think guests and Disney would benefit most from you. 

Of course, I do not speak from experience as I haven't been cast yet! But that is what makes the most sense to me.


----------



## rfaz13

ArielinWonderland said:


> I think (hope!) it went really well. I tried to remember to speak with confidence and speak clearly, and to smile (not a problem for me, as I smile more often than not). My interviewer was very nice and responsive, which made me feel at ease.
> 
> Speak about the role you want, not the role you think will get you in -- if you are passionate about something, let it show! If you indicated on your application that you have experience in a restaurant, they will see that. You will be asked about your previous work experience in your interview, so you can mention it there. If they think that role is more suited for you, even if you mentioned another as your top choice, they will place you where they think you will work best and where they think guests and Disney would benefit most from you.
> 
> Of course, I do not speak from experience as I haven't been cast yet! But that is what makes the most sense to me.



Ahh that makes a lot of sense though! It sounds like you knew what you were doing with the interview 

Im (told) Im a very nice person, and id like to think so too haha but Im not very smiley! Thats really the only thing Im worried about with the interview...Im confident, I speak well, and I can make anyone laugh if its the right time to do so..but the smiling while I speak thing might be an issue


----------



## bellebookworm9

OK, I just went through pretty much every single question listed on page 10 of the Spring Advantage thread and the blog that someone posted here, and typed up an answer to all of them. I don't know if I'll reference it too much during the interview, but it really made me think about the answers and I feel much more prepared.


----------



## bellebookworm9

Just had my interview and I think it went very well! My interviewer was Renee and she was very friendly. The interview was scheduled for 9:15, my phone rang at 8:57, and in the literally 3 seconds it took me to reach for the phone, they had disconnected! I was freaking out, going "Oh my gosh, I already blew it!" but she called back within 10 minutes. 

Here are the questions I was asked:
-Why do you want to do the College Program/work for Disney?
-How will the college program help you professionally?
-Do you mind working indoors or outdoors, in hot or cold weather?
-If you were doing a task that was repetitive, how would you keep yourself interested in it?
-Would you rather work alone or in a group setting?
-Would you rather work in a slow or fast paced environment?
-How do you feel if you are interrupted while doing a task?
-Tell me about your past jobs.
-Have you ever lived with roommates before?
-What are some problems you've encountered with roommates?
-What are your top roles and why do you want them?
~I said Character Attendant, Main Entrance Operations, Full Service Food & Beverage, and Hospitality. She did not ask me any character attendant questions, nor if I wanted to work QSFB or Custodial, but she did ask about other roles on my list-I checked off quite a lot.
*Hospitality*
-What do you feel is the main responsibility of working the front desk?
*Full Service Food & Beverage*
-How would you greet guests as they come into the restaurant?
*Attractions*
-How do you feel about performing and memorizing long scripts or speeches?
-If you were cast in an Attractions role, would you prefer one with a long spiel to memorize, or one with a more moderate spiel?
*Photopass Photographer*
-Tell me about your experience with photography.
*Vacation Planner*
-If a guest were to come up to you as a Vacation Planner, what do you think they would expect?

I think the ones I had checked that she didn't ask about were Merchandise, Recreation, and Costuming.

There were also the standard questions about rate of pay, full availability, do I have any tattoos, piercings, body modifications, and (this is not one I've heard so far) do I have a valid US driver's license.

Now the waiting begins!


----------



## rfaz13

bellebookworm9 said:


> Just had my interview and I think it went very well! My interviewer was Renee and she was very friendly. The interview was scheduled for 9:15, my phone rang at 8:57, and in the literally 3 seconds it took me to reach for the phone, they had disconnected! I was freaking out, going "Oh my gosh, I already blew it!" but she called back within 10 minutes.
> 
> Here are the questions I was asked:
> -Why do you want to do the College Program/work for Disney?
> -How will the college program help you professionally?
> -Do you mind working indoors or outdoors, in hot or cold weather?
> -If you were doing a task that was repetitive, how would you keep yourself interested in it?
> -Would you rather work alone or in a group setting?
> -Would you rather work in a slow or fast paced environment?
> -How do you feel if you are interrupted while doing a task?
> -Tell me about your past jobs.
> -Have you ever lived with roommates before?
> -What are some problems you've encountered with roommates?
> -What are your top roles and why do you want them?
> ~I said Character Attendant, Main Entrance Operations, Full Service Food & Beverage, and Hospitality. She did not ask me any character attendant questions, nor if I wanted to work QSFB or Custodial, but she did ask about other roles on my list-I checked off quite a lot.
> *Hospitality*
> -What do you feel is the main responsibility of working the front desk?
> *Full Service Food & Beverage*
> -How would you greet guests as they come into the restaurant?
> *Attractions*
> -How do you feel about performing and memorizing long scripts or speeches?
> -If you were cast in an Attractions role, would you prefer one with a long spiel to memorize, or one with a more moderate spiel?
> *Photopass Photographer*
> -Tell me about your experience with photography.
> *Vacation Planner*
> -If a guest were to come up to you as a Vacation Planner, what do you think they would expect?
> 
> I think the ones I had checked that she didn't ask about were Merchandise, Recreation, and Costuming.
> 
> There were also the standard questions about rate of pay, full availability, do I have any tattoos, piercings, body modifications, and (this is not one I've heard so far) do I have a valid US driver's license.
> 
> Now the waiting begins!



Nice I did the same thing with looking for questions and preparing for them ahead of time, you gave me a couple I wasnt ready for! I guess I'll use those tonight


----------



## Lizabeth

I think the best thing to do is think about how you are a good fit for your top choices and highlight those qualities. They asked me a lot of open ended questions and less specifics. Hope this helps! : )


----------



## enicia

I had my phone interview this morning at 8:15 A.M I think I did good. It lasted 15 minutes  I wanted Merchandise, FSFB and QSFB. I asked her if I had a chance to be selected for merchandise and she told me that the roles are given based on your experience. My experience is in a restaurant and a store but I think they will give me something related to food and beverages. She also told me that they ubicate you in the areas they're in need.

Will see two to four weeks to know If I got accepted. Can't Wait!!!!


----------



## meghanndancer

I am applying for fall 2012 and I am studing these questions already. Applications don't even open for another 20 days. Ahh I am so excited!


----------



## hollisterluva92

Hey everyone! I am applying for Fall Advantage 2012 and my top four are 
1. Vacation Planning
2. Costuming (either one)
3. Merchandise
4. BBB Hostess

What are some questions I can expect for each of these? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bubblybackflips

Hi everyone! I'm new  I'm also planning on applying for the College Program for Fall 2012. I'm super nervous! When do the applications come out? Should I just try to apply now? I read through this whole thread which was super helpful; thanks to everyone who posted!

Also, possibly stupid question, but what is QSFB?


----------



## psherman42

bubblybackflips said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new  I'm also planning on applying for the College Program for Fall 2012. I'm super nervous! When do the applications come out? Should I just try to apply now? I read through this whole thread which was super helpful; thanks to everyone who posted!
> 
> Also, possibly stupid question, but what is QSFB?



The applications should be going up later this month. 

Quick Service Food and Beverage. It's any of the counter service restaurants in the parks and resorts.


----------



## angiportus

I just wanted to post here because I found myself reading every single post the night before my phone interview last Thursday and I found it really helpful! Some background information: I applied primarily for Merchandise/Attractions but had 5 other "low interest" options (just to be safe) that included PhotoPass, QSFB, Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, Hopper, and Entrance.

I thought overall, my interview went "alright." It went very quickly, only about 13 - 15 minutes, and I was REALLY nervous so, a word of advice is: DON'T GET NERVOUS!!! I kept tripping over my words 

Anyway, some questions I was asked:

- Why do you want to work for Disney?
- Do you have experience living with roommates?
- How do you feel about living with up to 7 people with different backgrounds and lifestyles?
- What is your work experience?
- Do you prefer to work at a slow or fast pace?
- Do you prefer working indoors or out?
- Describe an experience where you have had to deal with an irate guest and how you handled the situation.
- If you were becoming overwhelmed with work and knew you were unable to complete the tasks given, what would you do?
- How do you react when you are interrupted during a task?
- How do you feel about repeating the same words or hearing the same music day in and day out?

I think that was about it, which surprised me!! Most of my questions were geared toward work and merchandise, which makes me believe that's where they want to put me (if I even get a position), which I think is due to my experience in retail. I wasn't asked any questions related to "Disney" so to speak.

I hope this helps!! Crossing my fingers for DCP Fall '12!!


----------



## ktseitz5

I had my phone interview Thursday (Jan. 27) and I thought it went pretty well, actually. Since this was my second interview, it went MUCH better than the first one. I applied for the same things I applied for the first time and I was much more prepared. I said I was interested in quite a lot of things, but I was more specific in Attractions, Character Attendant, Photopass, and BBB. 

The first time I was asked specific questions for Attractions, BBB, and Photopass. 

Attractions:
1) What would you say to a child too short to ride the ride?
2) Why does attractions interest you?

BBB:
1) Do you have any experience working with hair?
2) Have you ever worked closely with small children?

Photopass:
1) Why do you want to work Photopass?
2) Have you worked with professional cameras before?
3) (She asked me about specific model cameras)

But I didn't get into the program, that time so when I applied again, I got asked some different questions the second interview. (The Photopass questions were essentially the same.)

Character Attendant: 
1) What do you think is the most important thing to being a Character Attendant? (Like, imagine if you were one, what adivce would you give to a new CA?)
2) Imagine you were the Character Attendant for Mickey Mouse, and the line was getting longer and longer, but Mickey had to go offstage. What would you tell your guests?*
3) Do you have any experience in theater, like being a backstage manager? Did you prefer being backstage or a performer? Why?


Then there were the general questions of:
1) Have you ever worked somewhere where you handled money?
2) Have you ever lived on your own or with roommates before?
3) Do you prefer a fast-paced workplace? Or maybe a medium or slow-paced?
4) Do you prefer working inside or out?
5) Do you enjoy variety in the workplace? Or do you prefer the same thing every day?
6) How well do you think you can handle being given a variety of jobs and deciding for yourself which ones are the most important to complete first? 
7) Why do you want to be in the DCP?
8) Are you more of a leader? Or maybe you just go with the flow?
9) Do your friends or co-workers look to you for guidence? (That was because I answered with leader for the last question)

I can't really think of any more questions, but I hope this helps! Personally, when I was readying myself for my first phone interview, this is the kind of information I was looking for. This is week two for after my interview, and the second one went MUCH easier than the first, so I'm very hopeful! 

*- Quick advice for this question, the characters have strict time-schedules that they have to keep so that Mickey isn't on Main Street while a _ different_ Mickey is performing in front of the Castle. So it's important that he gets "off-stage" in time to keep the magic alive. So your answer should involve something along the lines of, "Mickey would have to go, no matter what, but I could explain to the rest of the guests that Mickey will be back and give them specific times and the specific place he'll be at that time." (or something along those lines.)


----------



## fitzherbert

Just got done with my phone interview. This thread has helped me a lot so I thought I'd keep it going and share what happened during mine 

My role choices were #1 Attractions, #2 Character Attendant, #3 Merchandise 

My interview was scheduled for 6:15 and she called around 6:18. She asked to speak to me and then told me that the interview would last about 20 minutes and that there would be a section at the end for me to ask questions. Here are the questions I was asked (as much as I can remember)(and not in order):

Have you ever worked for the Walt Disney Company before?
Why do you want to do the Disney College Program?
Are you familiar with The Disney Look?
She asked if I wanted Fall or Fall Advantage and I said Fall.
Do you have any tattoos or piercings that would be visible outside of a one piece bathing suit?
Do you have any experience living with roommates?
How would you handle a problem that might arise from living with roommates?
She asked me about talk about my previous job and what my duties were.
She asked me what my 1st, 2nd, and 3rd pick for roles were and why I wanted to do each of them.
For character attendant she asked me what I would do if a child was hesitant to meet a character.
For merch she asked me if I have any experience handling cash/credit cards.
Are you comfortable with working indoors and outdoors in hot or cold temperatures?
For attractions she asked how would I deal with a task that is repetitive.
For attractions she asked me if I have ever talked in front of a large audience before and how I felt about it.
Do I prefer working in a fast paced, medium paced, or slow environment?
Do I have a valid US drivers license? (She actually messed up and asked me this twice and we had a good laugh about it. Just be comfortable, because they are just people too!)

And then she asked me if I had any questions and I requested that I be placed in the Magic Kingdom and she asked me why. 

The whole thing lasted 15 minutes and I was a little more nervous than I should have been. Seriously, it was easy. No tricky questions or anything. So now I just wait! I say "um" and "uh" a lot that is the only thing that has me worried, but she seemed to like my answers. She replied to everything with "That's great" "good for you" "excellent", ect. I feel pretty good.


----------



## laundry

can someone please tell me what a good response to this question would be (for character attendant) - 

if a little one was scared or afraid of meeting a character, what would you do?

i had an absolutely FABULOUS interview - excellent connection with the recruiter. however, this question was the one that got me tripped up. i really expressed how badly i wanted to do character attendant, but am nervous i won't get it. 
i answered two or three other questions for this role - why do you want to do it, what would you do if the line had to get cut off but people were still in line? for why i wanted it, i said "i know there are so many reasons people come to WDW, but meeting the characters is one of the most magical. i really love that aspect, but wouldn't be a good fit for a character performer. this is a great way for me to become a part of that magic!" and for the line question, i mentioned that i would tell them the schedule of some other similar characters that were in that park, as well as when that specific character would be greeting again.

sorry for ranting, but because i'm graduating from college this semester i'm not 100% positive i'd do the CP again if i'm not accepted into this role or FSFB (i said i'd do anything but custodial). i want to SO BAD, but am getting pressure from mom and others to get a full time job after graduation


----------



## laundry

anyone?!


----------



## psherman42

I don't know if it's a "good" answer, but when I think about possibly being asked that (I'd love to be a character attendant), I'd say something like I'd invite the child's parents over to meet the character and show that it's not so scary. Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## laundry

psherman42 said:


> I don't know if it's a "good" answer, but when I think about possibly being asked that (I'd love to be a character attendant), I'd say something like I'd invite the child's parents over to meet the character and show that it's not so scary. Other than that, I don't know.



 hadn't thought about the parents. i said something similar, but more about being warm and inviting, and i was word vomiting and said something about the character being able to help with that too  what a stupid thing to say, when the point of the CA is to be the VOICE of the character. hopefully that didn't screw me up!
are you interviewing for the cp too? if so, hope you get the role you want, too!


----------



## psherman42

laundry said:


> hadn't thought about the parents. i said something similar, but more about being warm and inviting, and i was word vomiting and said something about the character being able to help with that too  what a stupid thing to say, when the point of the CA is to be the VOICE of the character. hopefully that didn't screw me up!
> are you interviewing for the cp too? if so, hope you get the role you want, too!



Aw well I hope you get Character Attendant.  And no, I'm not reapplying again until Spring 2013. Thanks though!


----------



## MemoriesandMagic

I'm hoping to apply for Spring 2013, and this thread has been very informative and helpful for the interviewing process, so thank you to everyone!

My question is if there's any good times when you can express any roles you really do not want. For example, I wouldn't want to work in transportation because I easily get sea sick (the boats in Disney to the Magic Kingdom get me every time). 

I was wondering if it's okay to tell the interviewer things like this, and if there's any proper lead in or chances during the interview to say this?

Transportation and custodial are my fears, because I have a weak stomach. Sea sickness, as I said, and also certain messes cause me to feel very, very nauseous and can often lead to me getting sick as well, at the sight/smell of it.


----------



## psherman42

MemoriesandMagic said:


> I'm hoping to apply for Spring 2013, and this thread has been very informative and helpful for the interviewing process, so thank you to everyone!
> 
> My question is if there's any good times when you can express any roles you really do not want. For example, I wouldn't want to work in transportation because I easily get sea sick (the boats in Disney to the Magic Kingdom get me every time).
> 
> I was wondering if it's okay to tell the interviewer things like this, and if there's any proper lead in or chances during the interview to say this?
> 
> Transportation and custodial are my fears, because I have a weak stomach. Sea sickness, as I said, and also certain messes cause me to feel very, very nauseous and can often lead to me getting sick as well, at the sight/smell of it.


They will not ask you if you want to add Transportation to your role checklist if you didn't have it down originally. They usually ask if you want to add Custodial, QSFB, or housekeeping as those are the roles that need a lot of people but no one really wants. It is ok to say no. During my interview, I was asked if I wanted to add Custodial or housekeeping but the interviewer said that there was no right or wrong answer. When I said no, she just said ok and we moved on.


----------



## MemoriesandMagic

psherman42 said:


> They will not ask you if you want to add Transportation to your role checklist if you didn't have it down originally. They usually ask if you want to add Custodial, QSFB, or housekeeping as those are the roles that need a lot of people but no one really wants. It is ok to say no. During my interview, I was asked if I wanted to add Custodial or housekeeping but the interviewer said that there was no right or wrong answer. When I said no, she just said ok and we moved on.




Thank you for your answer! 
So, if transportation isn't on your list, then it's likely they won't stick you in it? I'm assuming it's one of the roles that kinda fills up, but I know people get roles they didn't ask for (although that's normally custodial and QSFB), so I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## psherman42

MemoriesandMagic said:


> Thank you for your answer!
> So, if transportation isn't on your list, then it's likely they won't stick you in it? I'm assuming it's one of the roles that kinda fills up, but I know people get roles they didn't ask for (although that's normally custodial and QSFB), so I just wanted to make sure.



No. I don't think Transportation is a role that accepts many people so I don't think they'd ever stick someone there if they didn't check it off.


----------



## MemoriesandMagic

Okay, thank you very much for your help


----------



## KatMalfoy

Did anyone apply with Vacation Planner as a top role? If so, what kinds of questions did they ask you? Also, does anyone know how high or low the chances are to get Vacation Planner as your role?


----------



## grlwonder

My top roles are #1 character attendant, #2 FSFB, #3 attractions, #4 hospitality, and #5 main operations.

Does it depend on the person giving the interview how many roles you want, or do they always ask for like a top three (for example)?

What kind of questions can I expect? My interview is next Friday so I am going to "study"  these questions.


----------



## Aspiring

Does anyone know of any tricky character attendant questions?


----------



## Joanna71985

grlwonder said:


> My top roles are #1 character attendant, #2 FSFB, #3 attractions, #4 hospitality, and #5 main operations.
> 
> Does it depend on the person giving the interview how many roles you want, or do they always ask for like a top three (for example)?
> 
> What kind of questions can I expect? My interview is next Friday so I am going to "study"  these questions.



My last 2 CP interviews, I was asked about top 3 roles. Also, the questions can range from personal questions (like "why do you want to do the CP") to questions about the roles you picked. 



Aspiring said:


> Does anyone know of any tricky character attendant questions?



*what does character integrity mean to you?
*what would you tell a guest that was upset about the line being closed?
*what would you do if a guest was hitting the character?


----------



## KMGtwirler

Joanna71985 said:


> My last 2 CP interviews, I was asked about top 3 roles. Also, the questions can range from personal questions (like "why do you want to do the CP") to questions about the roles you picked.
> 
> 
> 
> *what does character integrity mean to you?
> *what would you tell a guest that was upset about the line being closed?
> *what would you do if a guest was hitting the character?



What do they mean by "character integrity"? I know integrity is doing the right thing, having morals and values, etc., but I'm not sure in which ways they're applying that to characters...


----------



## disneydawn

My daughter is going to be applying for Spring 2013. The only job she has had is being a babysitter/nanny for the 2 kids next door for the past 3 summers. Will this look bad for her since she has never had a "real" job?


----------



## Joanna71985

KMGtwirler said:


> What do they mean by "character integrity"? I know integrity is doing the right thing, having morals and values, etc., but I'm not sure in which ways they're applying that to characters...



It's refering to the fact that while Mickey has multiple "friends", there is only one Mickey. 



disneydawn said:


> My daughter is going to be applying for Spring 2013. The only job she has had is being a babysitter/nanny for the 2 kids next door for the past 3 summers. Will this look bad for her since she has never had a "real" job?



Nope. My first CP was my first real job


----------



## Jenn120

Hi everyone, I just had my phone interview yesterday and I felt really rushed because my interviewer sounded like she was just reading/reciting what she had to say and wasn't very interactive. All she said was "okay" to all my responses and a couple of times at the beginning she moved on before I could finish talking. She didn't really ask me very many situational questions so I'm feeling pretty bummed about my interview. It only lasted about 12-15 minutes. I actually added at the end of my interview that I was bilingual, hoping that would help me out a little bit. These were the questions she asked me:

- Why do you want to work for Disney?
- Have you ever had any experience living with roommates?
- Tell me about your work experience
- Tell me about a time when you had a lot of tasks to complete at once
- What are your top two role choices?  (Attractions and Character Attendant)
- Are you comfortable with talking in front of a large audience?
- If you had to do the same thing over and over again every day how would you keep it interesting?
- Have you ever had any experience handling money?
- Why do you want to be a Character Attendant?
- How do you feel about being interrupted during a task?
- If you were the first person guests see when they come into the park, what would you do to ensure they have a good day?
- Do you prefer working at a fast or slow pace?

Plus some other questions about how familiar you are with the Disney Look and whether you agree to all the terms for the job (pay, hours, etc) listed on their website.


----------



## hollisterluva92

Hi everyone! I had my phone interview yesterday! I scheduled it for 10:45 but she didn't end up calling me till 11:45! Here's the questions they asked me:
1. Why do you want to do the Disney College Program?
2. Why do you want to be a Vacation Planner (my top role)?
3. What is your previous work experience?
4. What is the hardest part of your current job?
5. Name a time you went over and beyond for a guest.
6. Would you prefer to work indoors or outdoors?
7. What pace do you work best at? Slow, moderate, or fast?
8. Do you prefer to work alone or are you a team player?
9. How do you deal with multiple guests at a time?
10. How would you feel about being a character attendant? Low, Moderate, or High Interest?
11. What are your top 3 roles?
12. What do you think are the main responsibilities of someone who works as a concierge?
13. Have you ever dealt with a VIP customer?
14. (This one pertains more to my top role) Since you are the first person that the guests meet when they enter the parks, How would you make their experience a magical one?
15. Do you have a valid drivers license? (This pertains to my 2nd rolecostuming)
16. Have you ever had to deal with living with a roommate? 
17. How do you deal with with conflicts with roommates?
18. How would you feel about being a character attendant? 
19. How would you feel about being a character performer?


----------



## Musings

hollisterluva92 said:


> Hi everyone! I had my phone interview yesterday! I scheduled it for 10:45 but she didn't end up calling me till 11:45! Here's the questions they asked me:
> 1. Why do you want to do the Disney College Program?
> 2. Why do you want to be a Vacation Planner (my top role)?
> 3. What is your previous work experience?
> 4. What is the hardest part of your current job?
> 5. Name a time you went over and beyond for a guest.
> 6. Would you prefer to work indoors or outdoors?
> 7. What pace do you work best at? Slow, moderate, or fast?
> 8. Do you prefer to work alone or are you a team player?
> 9. How do you deal with multiple guests at a time?
> 10. How would you feel about being a character attendant? Low, Moderate, or High Interest?
> 11. What are your top 3 roles?
> 12. What do you think are the main responsibilities of someone who works as a concierge?
> 13. Have you ever dealt with a VIP customer?
> 14. (This one pertains more to my top role) Since you are the first person that the guests meet when they enter the parks, How would you make their experience a magical one?
> 15. Do you have a valid drivers license? (This pertains to my 2nd rolecostuming)
> 16. Have you ever had to deal with living with a roommate?
> 17. How do you deal with with conflicts with roommates?
> 18. How would you feel about being a character attendant?
> 19. How would you feel about being a character performer?



Are you sure you set it to the right timezone? When I was scheduling my interview, it set the timeslots in EST and I had to make sure to select CST to make sure the timeslots matched what the actual time was in my timezone. Given they generally call on time, it sounds like that happened here?


----------



## hollisterluva92

Probably!


----------



## Allibelle33

Hi everybody I'm Alli a hotel major at JWU providence just had my telephone interview with Carrie she was a total sweetheart, my questions were pretty much the same as everybody elses. She said i mite not get into any of the lodging spots because i'm signed up for second session spring advantage :/ but fingers crossed now for the wait....


----------



## Carlos1010

Hi , i have an interview tomorrow. Reading though this thread has helped me a ton. I was wondering what was the average age group of the CP's ? Im 22, is that too old?


----------



## psherman42

Carlos1010 said:


> Hi , i have an interview tomorrow. Reading though this thread has helped me a ton. I was wondering what was the average age group of the CP's ? Im 22, is that too old?



No, I'll turn 23 on the program next spring.


----------



## melbellex3

Carlos1010 said:


> Hi , i have an interview tomorrow. Reading though this thread has helped me a ton. I was wondering what was the average age group of the CP's ? Im 22, is that too old?



I will be 26 next month and I'm a Spring 2013 CP hopeful! Personally, I don't think any age would be too old.  Disney always makes you feel like a kid again! =)


----------



## Agent7

Carlos1010 said:


> Hi , i have an interview tomorrow. Reading though this thread has helped me a ton. I was wondering what was the average age group of the CP's ? Im 22, is that too old?



A few days late but I'm 22! And we had the interview on the same day!


----------



## Allibelle33

SO I've made it through week one of waiting please let this next week go by super fast. However I do have a question. I'm signed up for Spring advantage second session but I won't get out of school til May does that mean I'm ineligible? Im just doing an internship spring tri and an online class so i may be allowed to get away with leaving early but i'm worried


----------



## NHSchool2012

My interview lasted 13 minutes.. I didn't know if that was a good sign or a bad one, so I was nervous all week until I heard back from DCP. 

At least in my interview, I didn't get asked any tough questions. Mostly about my work experience and how I would handle situations, and also where I preferred to work (inside or outside). Other than that she just asked why I wanted to do the program, and in my opinion, it's better to have a lame reason why that is honest, than saying something about the parks as a whole. I talked about how when I went I was always trading pins with CMs, and I wanted to be able to be on the other end of the stick and make someone as happy as I remember feeling when I got mine. She liked that answer and said it was a good example.

Just be honest in your interview, because if you're not and they think you are, you could be placed somewhere that they think you would be good in based on what you said, which really was a lie, so you could end up really unhappy.


----------



## Carlos1010

Arrive in Orlando Feb 4 2013. Quick food & beverage.


----------



## Carlos1010

Agent7 said:


> A few days late but I'm 22! And we had the interview on the same day!



Did you get in?


----------



## ZacharySeptimus

Can we talk for a minute about how Fall 2013 applications open in less than two months?

I'm already so nervous and excited; I've been waiting for this for years and it finally feels so close. This thread has been really helpful in calming my nerves, so thanks everyone for that!


----------



## GiJohnsGirl

Do you know the exact date they open it up? I know it is vaguely Jan, but has the specific date been announced?


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

It's the first week of february.


----------



## psherman42

It was actually January the last two years.


----------



## ZacharySeptimus

The post here: disneyprogramsblog (dot) com/?p=4500 gives February as the time to apply for Fall 2013.

(Sorry, I can't post links, apparently)


----------



## candlehead

So I just scheduled my phone interview! Feb 24, so I've got a while to prepare and be unnecessarily nervous about it, haha. I've applied twice before for DCP but never got this far before. I'm really excited! Last night I was up really late reading through this thread and writing down practice answers for some of the questions. I'm so so so thankful that others have been willing to share and help with this, because otherwise I don't think I'd be as prepared as I should be. I have the answers in me, I just don't always think of a way to articulate them the way I'd want on the spot.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

candlehead said:


> So I just scheduled my phone interview! Feb 24, so I've got a while to prepare and be unnecessarily nervous about it, haha. I've applied twice before for DCP but never got this far before. I'm really excited! Last night I was up really late reading through this thread and writing down practice answers for some of the questions. I'm so so so thankful that others have been willing to share and help with this, because otherwise I don't think I'd be as prepared as I should be. I have the answers in me, I just don't always think of a way to articulate them the way I'd want on the spot.



This is definitely my favourite thread by far! I've found that reading through the questions and answering them as they apply to me make things a bit more focused.

Anna, if the concern is articulating the answers on the spot you could always write a few notes, just not to the point that you would be scripting them. I made my key points relevant on my notes, and that's what I emphasize upon.

If in doubt, you could always just reply "That's a really, good question! I'd like a moment to consider it completely."

You've got it in you! *high five*

I'd also highly recommend checking out Kate's Phone Interview Tips!

Let me know if you need any more advice!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## candlehead

RogerRadcliffe said:
			
		

> Anna, if the concern is articulating the answers on the spot you could always write a few notes, just not to the point that you would be scripting them. I made my key points relevant on my notes, and that's what I emphasize upon.
> 
> If in doubt, you could always just reply "That's a really, good question! I'd like a moment to consider it completely."
> 
> You've got it in you! *high five*
> 
> I'd also highly recommend checking out Kate's Phone Interview Tips! [link omitted because user candlehead is a noob and isn't allowed to post or even quote links yet]
> 
> Let me know if you need any more advice!
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



 Oh, I will definitely have some notes to look at. Thanks for all the tips! I don't even think I could write a script if i wanted to, haha. "That's a really good question, could I have a moment to think about it?" I'll start practicing that line right now. 

I will also be checking out Kate's tips ASAP! 

Everyone's so helpful and it's just so lovely. ^__^


----------



## mpetras1

I have my interview tomorrow for my second DCP! I am so incredibly nervous because this is my LAST CHANCE to do it again (I am graduating in May). It was the best experience of my life and I hope I get in! Has anyone here applied before and is going for it again?



So excited/nervous/anxious for tomorrow!


----------



## Hollsey

mpetras1 said:


> I have my interview tomorrow for my second DCP! I am so incredibly nervous because this is my LAST CHANCE to do it again (I am graduating in May). It was the best experience of my life and I hope I get in! Has anyone here applied before and is going for it again?
> 
> 
> 
> So excited/nervous/anxious for tomorrow!



I'm in the same exact situation, only I did my CP a year earlier than you.  Graduating in April and it's my last chance, so I'm so nervous! I'm so glad this thread is here so I can prepare as much as possible since it has been 3 years since I applied last and I've forgotten some of the questions I was asked. (And I put emphasis on wanting different roles this time around since I ended up meeting people who really enjoyed roles that I thought I didn't want last time, like Character Attendant.)

Good luck on your interview!


----------



## jazzyshadow98

I just had my phone interview today and these are the questions she asked me, so I hope this helps anyone who is stressing out about their interview like I know I was. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask me. Just remember to smile and be as comfortable as possible because it really shows. I am just hoping that I sounded enthusiastic enough during my interview because I was really nervous. So my advice is to make sure you don't let your nerves get to you and be as enthusiastic when talking to your interviewer as you are when talking about this to your friends. 

1- Have I ever worked for Walt Disney World before?

2- Why do I want to participate in the college program?

3- What are my top two job choices while in the program?

4- Are you comfortable speaking in front of crowds and why? (list specific experience with public speaking)

5- Are you familiar with the pay rates Disney offers its cast members?

6- Are you familiar with the Disney look?

7- Name a time you had multiple things to do and what you did in that situation. (Not exactly how it was asked but it was generally worded like this)

8- Have you ever lived with someone else in a college dormitory?

9- Are you comfortable with being interrupted and how has your previous job experience prepared you for that?

10- Why are you interested in photography?

11- Do you feel you are a strong swimmer?

12- Do you have any visible piercings or tattoos that are visible when you wear a bathing suit?

13- This question pretty much asked how comfortable I was with saving someone or something along those lines. Which I hope my answer was okay, I said something like I am pretty comfortable doing so because I have previously taken courses in CPR so with the proper training I believe I can do the job. 

This is all I can really remember from my interview, but if I remember anything else I will post that as well. My interview only lasted about 11 minutes, so I am not sure if that is good or bad either because of course the interviewers are trained not to be leading during the interview as to whether or not you are going to be accepted, but I am keeping my fingers crossed! Hope this helps!!!


----------



## jazzyshadow98

I was also asked What I would expect from the host at a full service food and beverage restaurant and if I have a valid drivers license.  Hope these help!


----------



## sarahhhmarie27

I know they asked me why do I want to work for Disney. It can be a tricky question to answer. Also if you only picked a certian amout of roles and not all they usually will ask "would you be willing to work all" I said yes because it makes your chances to get in better! My first choice was attractions and I got it!


----------



## Musings

sarahhhmarie27 said:


> I know they asked me why do I want to work for Disney. It can be a tricky question to answer. Also if you only picked a certian amout of roles and not all they usually will ask "would you be willing to work all" I said yes because it makes your chances to get in better! My first choice was attractions and I got it!



They don't usually say all, they ask if you're willing to work QSFB or custodial. I do not suggest that you say yes to those roles unless you're legitimately willing to accept those roles. Keep in mind the role you're offered is it, it is rare for it to be changed and usually involves medical conditions.Be  sure to mark roles you are willing to do. While I don't think custodial or housekeeping are bad roles, they are ones I would not personally be able to do. Don't be miserable for 6 months.

As for why they're asking why you want to work for Disney - I have done enough interviews, this is just like any other job interview. You don't have to be a Disney fanatic. You can say for the resume experience or the opportunity to see something new. Just be informed and have a good solid reason about why you want to do it. It has to show though you're willing to work as it is not all about just loving Disney.

That being said, best of luck to everyone applying!


----------



## jobro912

@Musings...well said and I add a hearty Amen...My son said he would be willing to do Custodial...and that's what he got...Hasn't accepted yet, and may not.  But that was his doing, and he knew it ahead of time. 

Also, as far as tricky questions...he did not indicate interest in transportation, and they asked him about it which kind of took him by surprise, so not too sure how he answered it...so be prepared for that.


----------



## candlehead

A couple questions I wasn't really prepared for: first I got asked about why I'd be good for housekeeping or custodial, which i was ready for. I mentioned my current job at the local library and how it's sort of given me a compulsion toward tidying and straightening things up then I was asked, "What is it you like about cleaning?" this took me by surprise. I said that I like seeing the end result, making stuff look nice for others and myself, and just making sure everything's in the right place. Hopefully that was okay. Later on, I was asked, "How do you stay clam in an emergency situation?" this through me for a loop, I hope my nervousness with my answer didn't ruin what I said. (I um-ed a few times before getting any words out.) I said that I'd never really dealt with an emergency before (should have said "thankfully") but if faced with one, I'd do my best to stay calm and follow procedures to make sure everything was handled quickly and well.


----------



## surferdude

candlehead said:


> A couple questions I wasn't really prepared for: first I got asked about why I'd be good for housekeeping or custodial, which i was ready for. I mentioned my current job at the local library and how it's sort of given me a compulsion toward tidying and straightening things up then I was asked, "What is it you like about cleaning?" this took me by surprise. I said that I like seeing the end result, making stuff look nice for others and myself, and just making sure everything's in the right place. Hopefully that was okay. Later on, I was asked, "How do you stay clam in an emergency situation?" this through me for a loop, I hope my nervousness with my answer didn't ruin what I said. (I um-ed a few times before getting any words out.) I said that I'd never really dealt with an emergency before (should have said "thankfully") but if faced with one, I'd do my best to stay calm and follow procedures to make sure everything was handled quickly and well.


Your cleaning answered seemed perfect to me  , also the emergency one was very good... you were honest and they couldn't (in my mind) expect any more without having experiences with it. I was asked the emergency question as well, which I answered that both my natural personality and past experiences (listed that with 2 older siblings, there were many accidents like falling out of trees and scuffles [regretting adding that part after] that ended with stitches, bumps and such as kids.


----------



## leeg229

candlehead said:


> A couple questions I wasn't really prepared for: first I got asked about why I'd be good for housekeeping or custodial, which i was ready for. I mentioned my current job at the local library and how it's sort of given me a compulsion toward tidying and straightening things up then I was asked, "What is it you like about cleaning?" this took me by surprise. I said that I like seeing the end result, making stuff look nice for others and myself, and just making sure everything's in the right place. Hopefully that was okay. Later on, I was asked, "How do you stay clam in an emergency situation?" this through me for a loop, I hope my nervousness with my answer didn't ruin what I said. (I um-ed a few times before getting any words out.) I said that I'd never really dealt with an emergency before (should have said "thankfully") but if faced with one, I'd do my best to stay calm and follow procedures to make sure everything was handled quickly and well.



It sounds like you had a very good interview! Your answer about the emergency situation was really good too. You were honest and said you'd try to the most important thing, stay calm. Having worked in a grocery store for 8 years I've had the misfortune of having customers have heart attacks serious medical issues and lost children while shopping and the HARDEST thing to do is to stay calm and not panic.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

candlehead said:


> A couple questions I wasn't really prepared for: first I got asked about why I'd be good for housekeeping or custodial, which i was ready for. I mentioned my current job at the local library and how it's sort of given me a compulsion toward tidying and straightening things up then I was asked, "What is it you like about cleaning?" this took me by surprise. I said that I like seeing the end result, making stuff look nice for others and myself, and just making sure everything's in the right place. Hopefully that was okay. Later on, I was asked, "How do you stay calm in an emergency situation?" this through me for a loop, I hope my nervousness with my answer didn't ruin what I said. (I um-ed a few times before getting any words out.) I said that I'd never really dealt with an emergency before (should have said "thankfully") but if faced with one, I'd do my best to stay calm and follow procedures to make sure everything was handled quickly and well.


It honestly sound like you gave honest answers, as that's what they want. At the end of the day you tried your best, and did what you thought was right.

As someone currently working retail, in terms of answer the "emergency situation" I think you're fine as long as you don't answer saying you'd "have a panic attack" or "just ignore the situation". As long as you have everyone's intentions of keeping them safe, and calm is that you want to get at. You can't really speak to something you don't know.

Working retail has really taught me a lot as well, in terms of how to deal with missing children and emergency situations, as each place of business typically has specific ways they want these handled. The one thing I've found surprising is that my Boy Scouts and Medical training has become more useful than anything else as I have yet been told how to deal with an emergency situation.I typically follow the Stay Calm, Find Safety, Address the Situation, Assess the situation, and Help. I'm always the guy that's sent to help out with missing children (lost parents in my mind) as I'm the only one that really knows how to keep kids smiling and calm. 

At the end of everything, you tried your best and it will get you far! 

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## AliSW

I also got asked about transportation too I was pretty surprised.

The one that really got me though was when they asked about my experience OUTSIDE of when I worked for Disney before, which was hard as all I've had was a paper route. she asked about a challenge I had with it and in the 5 years I couldn't think of single thing so I was silent for a while, tried to come up with something and just said 'well it was inside..' so she asked what that meant and I answered and we moved on haha. it was terrible but she was really nice so I hope it's ok otherwise haha.


----------



## ArielinWonderland

I just had my phone interview!

My interviewer was named Jenny. She sounded a bit like Jayma Mays from Glee if she had an Australian (maybe English?) twinge to her accent. (Is twinge a word? It sounds right here. Anyway...)

It was quite short, only 10 minutes, but I also speak fast in general and even faster when I'm nervous... but I have good diction and pronunciation, so hopefully it wasn't too much of an issue. 

I told her my preference was for Disney World, though I applied for both resorts. I told her my top three roles were Character Attendant, PhotoPass Photographer, and BBB/Pirates League Hostess. I think she asked me about Character Attendant, and she asked my why I wanted that position. We also spoke about BBB. She asked me what I would do if a child was uncomfortable about getting her/his hair and makeup done. She did not ask me any PhotoPass questions. 

She also asked me about what I think good teamwork is, if I'm comfortable working inside and outside, experiences with roommates... and other standard things like that. 

I think it went pretty well! She told me I should hear via my dashboard within 2 weeks. Is that a standard time? I know some people in the past have waited much longer to hear, and I was curious if that's the same time range they were given. For my last program, she told me that and I heard in 10 days, so hopefully it works out again that way!


----------



## candlehead

ArielinWonderland said:
			
		

> She told me I should hear via my dashboard within 2 weeks. Is that a standard time? I know some people in the past have waited much longer to hear, and I was curious if that's the same time range they were given. For my last program, she told me that and I heard in 10 days, so hopefully it works out again that way!



Two weeks was what I was told and am hearing from most everyone... as long as you don't get a pending email. That potentially lengthens your waiting time. Most people that have had to wait longer have been pended. (Which is where I am. )


Also... twinge is definitely a word.


----------



## cassandre

Okay so I applied and did my phone interview last night and now I got the email saying you will hear from us in 2-3 weeks but when I log into the dashboard next to the date where I applied it says no longer in consideration but I didn't get like an email about it so is that how you know you didn't get in or do they send you a second notification or does that mean something else?


----------



## candlehead

cassandre said:
			
		

> Okay so I applied and did my phone interview last night and now I got the email saying you will hear from us in 2-3 weeks but when I log into the dashboard next to the date where I applied it says no longer in consideration but I didn't get like an email about it so is that how you know you didn't get in or do they send you a second notification or does that mean something else?




first, make sure that's not from 	a time you applied previously. second, if it is a true nlic, you should get an email after it shows on your dash. sorry to hear it, if so.


----------



## cgray10

I have my phone interview this evening for a DCP position. First of all thank you so much for posting all of the wonderful advice! it has all been very helpful. 

Anyway, I was trying to log onto my dashboard and it seems that I have forgotten what I made my password.  I have tried clicking the forgotten password button but nothing is happening and no emails are being sent to my email. I am positive that I am using the correct email address. Does anyone know anything I can do to try and recover this seeing as its pretty important?


----------



## kendrasmith11

I have my interview on March 6th! If I have never been to Disneyland or Disney World before (my family never had enough money), would that lessen my chances of getting into the program? Because I've heard that they sometimes ask if you've been to the park, what your favorite attraction was, etc.


----------



## leeg229

kendrasmith11 said:


> I have my interview on March 6th! If I have never been to Disneyland or Disney World before (my family never had enough money), would that lessen my chances of getting into the program? Because I've heard that they sometimes ask if you've been to the park, what your favorite attraction was, etc.



Never having been to the park before will not affect you chances at all. They understand that some people have simply never been before. If they ask just be honest and express your enthusiasm about getting to learn about the parks and Disney as a company.


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

This is such a helpful thread. I have my phone interview Thursday, so reading through at least the last few pages has been very informative and helpful.


----------



## risus cladis

Agh, my interview is Wednesday morning and I'm nervous d;afslkadlfsjs
I think I'll do okay though.
Hopefully.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## cgray10

My phone interview was Saturday evening at 6:45. The following day my application went into "pending" at around 1. I just received an email asking me to fill out more information. This has all been over the course of 3 days. 

I read somewhere that if you are looking into character performer as your role that you automatically go into pending. 

anyway is this good or bad news? or just normal?


----------



## candlehead

cgray10 said:
			
		

> My phone interview was Saturday evening at 6:45. The following day my application went into "pending" at around 1. I just received an email asking me to fill out more information. This has all been over the course of 3 days.
> 
> I read somewhere that if you are looking into character performer as your role that you automatically go into pending.
> 
> anyway is this good or bad news? or just normal?



There's a chance if you plan on auditioning, you might be extended a role before character performer, I believe. Not necessarily auto-pended. However, pending (in my mind) is a good thing because it's not an NLIC right away.


----------



## mle247

I wanted to post my experience for anyone that wants to hear it. I applied for the college program the first time in Sept 2012. I was surprisingly denied. So then I decided to apply for an actual role and was interviewed by John at the Disneyland casting center. This was Dec 2012. I think he was having a bad morning or something because it was a very weird interview and I felt like I was being attacked by some of the questions... Finally I applied for the college program again in March of 2013. I had my phone interview with a woman named Denise. (If any of you have her make some jokes, she loves it) Near the end of my interview she mentioned it sounds like I was really prepared. (Duh this is my 3rd time doing this haha) I felt really good about it and two days after my interview I got an offer to become a lifeguard!


----------



## kendrasmith11

I had my interview on Wednesday an it went great! Aside from all the advice that has already been given (smile, relax, etc) I would definitely say to actually look at the courses the DCP has to offer and mention the ones that are applicable to your education and future career goals. My interviewer, Andrea, was really impressed by this!


----------



## leeg229

You know, I've been reflecting on the two interviews I've taken for the CP and I think the hardest question to get just right is the first one they ask; "Why do you want to do the Disney College Program?" There are so many wrong ways you can go with that answer that it's really easy to mess it up. Idk, maybe that's just me.


----------



## mle247

For that question "Why do you want to do the DCP?" I was pretty professional with my answer. I told them how I've always wanted to work for the company. And that Disney is such a fantastic company that other companies aspire to be. I also mentioned that I would make a great cast member and would make every park visitor's experience a good one.


----------



## mickenme

It's been great reading about the questions that have been asked, but does anyone have a favorite answer that you thought was right on spot?  I've read a few answers to some of these questions on other boards, and I was very impressed with the creative answers that some of the hopefuls gave.


----------



## leeg229

mickenme said:


> It's been great reading about the questions that have been asked, but does anyone have a favorite answer that you thought was right on spot?  I've read a few answers to some of these questions on other boards, and I was very impressed with the creative answers that some of the hopefuls gave.



I think I posted this before but...
*Paraphrasing* 
Interviewer: "Sometimes the job you are assigned could get boring or repetitive. How do you deal with a tedious job?"

Me: "Well, I believe it was Mary Poppins who said 'In every job that must be done, there is an element of fun.' So I try to make a game of it. If it's a job where a guest's safety is in the balance I take extra care to make sure that the job is done properly. Guest safety is enough motivation to remove any tediousness from a job." 

Interviewer: " Oh my goodness I've never heard that before." 

The Mary Poppins bit was something that just popped into my head and I said it before I was able to stop myself. I guess it worked out well.


----------



## mickenme

leeg229 said:


> I think I posted this before but...
> *Paraphrasing*
> Interviewer: "Sometimes the job you are assigned could get boring or repetitive. How do you deal with a tedious job?"
> 
> Me: "Well, I believe it was Mary Poppins who said 'In every job that must be done, there is an element of fun.' So I try to make a game of it. If it's a job where a guest's safety is in the balance I take extra care to make sure that the job is done properly. Guest safety is enough motivation to remove any tediousness from a job."
> 
> Interviewer: " Oh my goodness I've never heard that before."
> 
> The Mary Poppins bit was something that just popped into my head and I said it before I was able to stop myself. I guess it worked out well.



That is great.  I love how some people can think so creatively on their feet!


----------



## Wingsthatfly

I had a question about applying online for DCP.! I know in 2009 you had to use explorer for your application to go through properly alot of people told me. yes 4 years later no one uses that anymore its more about google chrome, BUT i want to make sure that my application goes through properly. so should i use explorer or you can use google chrome.? People who got in using chrome feedback will be great thanks


----------



## PirateSnowmen

Wingsthatfly said:


> I had a question about applying online for DCP.! I know in 2009 you had to use explorer for your application to go through properly alot of people told me. yes 4 years later no one uses that anymore its more about google chrome, BUT i want to make sure that my application goes through properly. so should i use explorer or you can use google chrome.? People who got in using chrome feedback will be great thanks



I'm sure Chrome is fine. I used Safari and had no problems.


----------



## Wingsthatfly

For merchandise, character attendant, and hospitality how much do the get paid.?


Also is it better to go in the fall or spring.?


----------



## mandyyyrose

I guess this is more a question for past CP members. I main role I would want in merchandise. My question is...is there a spot on my application to say I'm NOCTI certified in Retail Skills(meaning a took a 2 year class in hs about marketing/retail and a national test involving an online test/paper test/money management/sales skills) or would I tell them, or do you think it would matter? I would hate to ramble to them about something that wouldn't matter...


----------



## PirateSnowmen

mandyyyrose said:


> I guess this is more a question for past CP members. I main role I would want in merchandise. My question is...is there a spot on my application to say I'm NOCTI certified in Retail Skills(meaning a took a 2 year class in hs about marketing/retail and a national test involving an online test/paper test/money management/sales skills) or would I tell them, or do you think it would matter? I would hate to ramble to them about something that wouldn't matter...



I don't remember if there is a spot on the application where you could put that (I don't think there is), but I think it would be worth mentioning during the phone interview. I don't know if it would necessarily help you get the role of merchandise, but I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to mention!

During my phone interview, my interviewer asked me my top choices for roles, then she asked how my previous jobs (or other past experience) have helped me prepare for my top choice of roles. She also asked me why I chose those roles as my top roles, so I think you could also mention it there. They pretty much ask everyone what their top role choices are, so you could mention your qualifications for merchandise while listing your top roles. There should definitely be a spot during the interview where you could mention it!


----------



## eadavis

All CP's are paid the base rate for their roles according to the most recent STCU contract.

Merchandise: $7.90/hour.
Hospitality: $7.90/hour.
Character Attendant: $8.20/hour.

These are the average rates for most roles.


----------



## Cais

That's seems a bit high. I was paid quite a bit less than base pay when I was a CP - I got a nearly 70 cent raise when I transitioned from CP to CT.


----------



## eadavis

Cais said:


> That's seems a bit high. I was paid quite a bit less than base pay when I was a CP - I got a nearly 70 cent raise when I transitioned from CP to CT.



Those are the current rates from the stcu contract.  I was a Vacation Lanne for my Cp and got base rate


----------



## Cais

Interesting. According to STCU contract, when I started my CP an attraction host's base rate was $7.80. I was paid $7.25. It seems like some roles make base but I suspect most roles do not.


----------



## eadavis

Cais said:


> Interesting. According to STCU contract, when I started my CP an attraction host's base rate was $7.80. I was paid $7.25. It seems like some roles make base but I suspect most roles do not.



It all varies by role.  Base rates change each year.


----------



## courtj10

Praise2Him said:


> Okay, I think I've sent it out to everyone who requested it, but if I accidentally missed anyone, please PM me and let me know!



Would you care to PM the post to me? I don't have enough posts to PM you for it. Thanks!


----------



## Praise2Him

I'll be happy to, but it's a Word document so I need your email address.


----------



## Tiffytwenty2

Hey it isn't letting me reply on your page...can I get a copy of the questions too?thanks!!


----------



## Tiffytwenty2

Hey I don't have enough posts to send you a message so lets see if this works... Take out the spaces but you can reach me at: tiffy twenty 2 at yahoo...thanks!!


----------



## Praise2Him

I just sent it


----------



## astephen2

Might not be the best place to put this, but I think the questions you ask are the trickiest part. They're expecting well thought out questions. 

Ask one about logistics/details (I've always been interested in the utilidors. Could you tell me what you know about ...). That shows you're well read.

Ask about your interviewer's personal experience at Disney. That shows you're friendly and will help your interviewer remember you.

Finally, ask about a couple details of the program. What's the day-to-day for Attractions, something about housing, etc, etc. This shows that you're well researched and that you have seriously considered the program.

Also, get your interviewer's email at the end (say it's for follow-up questions) and email him/her a thank-you.


----------



## rtiiiiiiizle

hey guys! I just finished my web interview and now I made my phone interview for next sunday!! For my top roles I'm going to pick hospitality and concierge... does anyone know any specific questions they would have for either of those? Let me know and good luck to everyone else applying!


----------



## BTDTGB

My daughter has her phone interview on Sept 18th for the Spring CP. We have gone through and put together a list of questions we have found on this and other threads. I know we missed some, but this should be a pretty good guide and give you an idea of what to expect. She has promised to list any questions she may get that are not on the list and I will update if needed. I hope it helps all you guys and gals land the dream internship. Good luck to you all. 

*Genral Questions*
There are the standard questions about rate of pay, full availability, do I have any tattoos, piercings, body modifications, are you eligible to work in the U.S., do you have a valid US driver's license.

Why do you want to do the CP at this point in my life?


How will the college program help you professionally?


Why do you want to work for Disney?


How would you interact with guests - good guest service?


What would you look for in a CP applicant?


Describe a situation where you've had to work with a difficult person, boss or professor.


How open are you to people from diverse backgrounds?


How do you feel about the living component?


How do you stay clam in an emergency situation?


If you were a kitchen utensil, what would you be and why?


What is the favorite job you've ever had (including volunteer work, etc) and why?


What kinds of problems might arise when living with other people?


Do you have any problems with working outdoors in hot or cold climates?

What's your favorite part of your current job? What's the hardest part?

Describe a time you went above and beyond to accomplish a great deal in a small amount of time.

What would you do if you came home and your apartment was a mess?

Name a great guest service experience, received or given?

Do you prefer to work as a team or individually?

If you were doing a task that was repetitive, how would you keep yourself interested in it?

Would you rather work in a slow or fast paced environment?

How well do you think you can handle being given a variety of jobs and deciding for yourself which ones are the most important to complete first?

Have you ever lived on your own or with roommates before?

Do you enjoy variety in the workplace? Or do you prefer the same thing every day?

How do you feel if you are interrupted while doing a task?

Tell me about your past jobs.

Are you more of a leader? Or maybe you just go with the flow?

Do your friends or co-workers look to you for guidance?

Have you ever worked somewhere where you handled money?

If you were becoming overwhelmed with work and knew you were unable to complete the tasks given, what would you do?

Describe an experience where you have had to deal with an irate guest and how you handled the situation.

How do you feel about repeating the same words or hearing the same music day in and day out?


Then we talked about the roles I checked off and my reasoning for selecting each of the roles.



*Ride Attendant*
If a guest wants to go on Space Mountain but he or she is too short what do you do?


Some rides like Jungle Cruise requires you speak while on the ride. Talk about a situation in which you have talked in front of a large group of people. 

A couple with a child is getting in line and you see that the child is too short to ride, what do you do?

Someone really wants to ride Space Mountain, and it's their last day, but it's closed, so what do you tell them?


How comfortable are you memorizing long spiels and delivering them over a microphone?

Why do attractions interest you?

*Character/Character Handler*
Mickey needs a break and you have to close the line. How would you deal with a guest that is upset? 

What would you do if a kid started kicking you?

A guest is looking for a specific character, what do you do. 

A child wants to know why Mickey does not talk? How do you answer him or her?

What would you do if a guest was being inappropriate towards a character?

If you were friends with the person playing Pooh, and there was a kid in line who had been waiting for a long time and was getting impatient, what would you do?

What would I do if a child was scared of your character?

What would you tell a guest if the line was closed for the character?

What would you do if someone was being rough with a character?

What do you think is the most important thing to being a Character Attendant?

Do you have any experience in theater, like being a backstage manager? Did you prefer being backstage or a performer? Why?

What does character integrity mean to you?

*Hospitality*
What would you do if a guest requested a room in this building, with these amenities, and it was absolutely not available?

What do you feel is the main responsibility of working the front desk?

*Merchandise*
What would you do if someone wanted an item, and the shop was out of it?

What would you do if a guest wanted a specific item that you did not carry anywhere in your park?

What would you do if a guest wanted a size, but the shop didn't have it?

*Food and Beverage*
What would you do if a guest dropped their ice cream/soda/ect?

How would you greet guests as they come into the restaurant?

*Photopass Photographer*
Why do you want to work Photopass?

Tell me about your experience with photography.

They also asked about specific model cameras and features. 

*Vacation Planner*
If a guest was to come up to you as a Vacation Planner, what do you think they would expect?

*BBB*
Do you have any experience working with hair and makeup?


Have you ever worked closely with small children?

What I would do if a child was uncomfortable about getting her/his hair and makeup done?

*Main gate operations*
If you're at Main Entrance Operations, and the first person to greet our guests, how do you make their day magical?


----------



## tobyornottoby

I just did my interview! It was with Jenny and she was so great! The interview lasted 33 minutes, however I did stumble over some questions a bit, so I hope that didn't hurt too much. There was one question I received that I had not read/heard before, which was if I was comfortable working at certain heights.


----------



## MCoffill

I applied on Friday and was given the web-based interview which I took and passed on Saturday. I have my phone interview scheduled for next Wednesday the 18th at 1:00 pm and I'm a ball of nerves already. I'm 22 (23 in November) and this is my last semester in college (I graduate in December) so this is literally my last chance at doing the CP. I had wanted to do it ever since I started college, but for various reasons I was never able to make it work out. I thought it would never happen for me, then I accidentally succumbed to a bad case of "senioritis" and failed two classes (shame on me, I know) so I had to return to school this semester, allowing me to apply and participate for the Spring 2014 program. I know it sounds super cliche, but all of that paired with the fact that literally almost every person I have talked to in the past five months has had some connection with Disney (the speaker at my commencement in May was Meg Crawford, VP of Walt Disney Resorts Florida/Paris and also the sister-in-law of the President of my University who I am on a fist name basis with) lead me to think that there's something positive at work/in store for me. Like it might be meant to be that I would end up at Disney. I'm not trying to get my hopes up or anything, it just seemed weird. Haha. Well I think I've rambled on more than enough. Good luck to everyone who has applied and has their interviews!


----------



## BadDad

MCoffill said:


> I applied on Friday and was given the web-based interview which I took and passed on Saturday. I have my phone interview scheduled for next Wednesday the 18th at 1:00 pm and I'm a ball of nerves already. I'm 22 (23 in November) and this is my last semester in college (I graduate in December) so this is literally my last chance at doing the CP.


Not your "last chance" ~ you can take a night class at a community college an still be eligble.

If you selected: Custodial, QSFB, Merchanise, or Attractions with high interest and prep for your interview you'll do well


----------



## vovo2013

SUPER EXCITED! Today @ noon is my phone interview. Then my shift at The Disney Store!! I want to say THANK YOU to all the CM's at my TDS, who help me do mock interview BEFORE the real thing!


----------



## majerleschmitt

Hi everyone! I'm new to this website and this thread has been very helpful to prepare me for my interview! My interview is tomorrow morning! Eeek! I'm a big bundle of nerves and very anxious because I've been waiting for the right time to apply! My top roles are attractions, front desk, and main entrance operations. Any last minute tips or advice???


----------



## majerleschmitt

Hi everyone! I'm new to this website and this thread has been very helpful to prepare me for my interview! My interview is tomorrow morning! Eeek! I'm a big bundle of nerves and very anxious because I've been waiting for the right time to apply! My top roles are attractions, front desk, and main entrance operations. Any last minute tips or advice???


----------



## anelson81993

majerleschmitt said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this website and this thread has been very helpful to prepare me for my interview! My interview is tomorrow morning! Eeek! I'm a big bundle of nerves and very anxious because I've been waiting for the right time to apply! My top roles are attractions, front desk, and main entrance operations. Any last minute tips or advice???



Don't forget to smile! I know you're nervous and anxious--I think we all are/were. What matters is that you're prepared and confident, and, most importantly, you love Disney--because that's why we're all here! Good luck!


----------



## littlemermaid8

Praise2Him said:


> Okay, I think I've sent it out to everyone who requested it, but if I accidentally missed anyone, please PM me and let me know!


Could I have the list, please? My interview is this thursday and I'm too new to pm.


----------



## jennamarie92

I'm starting to get super nervous for my phone interview on Thursday. I have been researching tons of different possible questions that they could ask but I'm worried they're going to throw a curve ball and I'm not going to know how to answer it.
What is the strangest question that you were asked during the DCP phone interview???


----------



## jennamarie92

Another question. Do you have to audition to be a character attendant?


----------



## SandrA9810

jennamarie92 said:


> Another question. Do you have to audition to be a character attendant?



No. Only fur and face have to go to an audition.


----------



## MCoffill

I just finished my phone interview. I think it went ok, but you never know! Now the waiting begins, the hardest part! Haha. Good luck to everyone else applying/interviewing!


----------



## majerleschmitt

Can someone explain the difference between pended and in progress please?


----------



## MCoffill

majerleschmitt said:


> Can someone explain the difference between pended and in progress please?



"In progress" means that your application has been submitted and is being reviewed. Your dashboard will say this right up until you get your acceptance or go NLIC (No Longer In Consideration).

"Pending" means that they just need more time to evaluate your application and decide if they are going to accept you or not. It's not bad at all and a lot of people go pending. It just means your in the exact same spot you were after finishing your phone interview...waiting.

Good luck!


----------



## DisneyLoverRJ

I had my phone interview Wednesday. My recruiter's name was Stacy. She was awesome! I was on the phone with her for 50 minutes. All the questions were pretty much the same besides the one about heights. She just asked if I could handle heights. Anyone is nervous don't be! The recruiters make you feel comfortable. I really hope all of us who applied get in! Spring 2014!!


----------



## ElsatheSnowQueen

I have read all 28 pages of this thread(Yes, I am actually out of my mind) and it has all helped SO MUCH! I have my interview on Tuesday at 1PM. I applied and did my WBI on Thursday(the day applications dropped), and I've been unable to sleep since. I started on this thread late last night, and for the first time in a couple days I slept from 12AM - 9:30AM instead of 5:30/6AM. 
You all definitely eased my mind about this interview, and I really think I have enough customer service knowledge / enthusiasm to snag an internship!

Thank you all!!!!!
I hope I see some Fall 2014 people pop up in this thread, it's really been so helpful.


----------



## rangers148816

ElsatheSnowQueen said:


> I have read all 28 pages of this thread(Yes, I am actually out of my mind) and it has all helped SO MUCH! I have my interview on Tuesday at 1PM. I applied and did my WBI on Thursday(the day applications dropped), and I've been unable to sleep since. I started on this thread late last night, and for the first time in a couple days I slept from 12AM - 9:30AM instead of 5:30/6AM.
> You all definitely eased my mind about this interview, and I really think I have enough customer service knowledge / enthusiasm to snag an internship!
> 
> Thank you all!!!!!
> I hope I see some Fall 2014 people pop up in this thread, it's really been so helpful.



Don't feel bad! I did the same thing.  Im actually looking forward to my phone interview on Thursday.  I'm from Long Island as well btw.  Good Luck on yours!


----------



## BadDad

ElsatheSnowQueen said:


> I have read all 28 pages of this thread(Yes, I am actually out of my mind) and it has all helped SO MUCH! I have my interview on Tuesday at 1PM. I applied and did my WBI on Thursday(the day applications dropped), and I've been unable to sleep since. I started on this thread late last night, and for the first time in a couple days I slept from 12AM - 9:30AM instead of 5:30/6AM.
> You all definitely eased my mind about this interview, and I really think I have enough customer service knowledge / enthusiasm to snag an internship!
> 
> Thank you all!!!!!
> I hope I see some Fall 2014 people pop up in this thread, it's really been so helpful.


You're not out of your mind, you're smart!!
DisBoard-  College is the best source for prepping for WDWCP IMO


----------



## MERMAIDchar

ElsatheSnowQueen said:


> I have read all 28 pages of this thread(Yes, I am actually out of my mind) and it has all helped SO MUCH! I have my interview on Tuesday at 1PM. I applied and did my WBI on Thursday(the day applications dropped), and I've been unable to sleep since. I started on this thread late last night, and for the first time in a couple days I slept from 12AM - 9:30AM instead of 5:30/6AM.
> You all definitely eased my mind about this interview, and I really think I have enough customer service knowledge / enthusiasm to snag an internship!
> 
> Thank you all!!!!!
> I hope I see some Fall 2014 people pop up in this thread, it's really been so helpful.



Hello Everyone!  I too read all these pages, I thought I was the only one, lol.  I have my phone interview next week and am nervous (because I want this S bad) but excited too!  I hope I am relaxed before my interview!  Thank You to everyone who posted all these great Q's!  
Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## ElsatheSnowQueen

rangers148816 said:


> Don't feel bad! I did the same thing.  Im actually looking forward to my phone interview on Thursday.  I'm from Long Island as well btw.  Good Luck on yours!



Same to you!!  
Where about on Long Island are you? I heard *a lot* of people here are applying, which is awesome. Lots of people here to support each other.


----------



## ElsatheSnowQueen

Also! @BadDad and @MERMAIDchar, thanks!!  It's nice to know that not everyone things I'm crazy. My girlfriend and best friend gave me the strangest looks today when I told them how many pages I read in this thread..


----------



## rangers148816

ElsatheSnowQueen said:


> Same to you!!
> Where about on Long Island are you? I heard *a lot* of people here are applying, which is awesome. Lots of people here to support each other.



I'm from Eastern Suffolk County.  Though, I'm away at school right now.


----------



## Jazzabelle508

Darth Sidious said:


> i have read here that they ask you a space moutain question and if i am correct it goes something like this, "if a guest wants to go on space moutain but he is too short what do you do?" i don't know the answer because i did not get asked this



Yeah i've heard that that one gets asked alot. I have my phone interview friday so I am thinking alot about my phone interview so naturally I've been thinking about these questions alot. Does anyone know if they still have the astronauts in training certificates that one can give to a person too short to ride. That would factor into my answer so I want to make sure they still do that since i haven't been with anyone that was too short to ride in a while.


----------



## rangers148816

Just finished my phone interview and I had a question that caught me off guard but was able to handle it:

What would you do if you were helping a guest who didn't speak the same language as you?  

Wasn't expecting that one at all.  Other then that most of the other questions in here were asked.  Helping a customer and the phone rings, how would you tell a guest that Mickey couldn't see him and was leaving, How would you make a guests magical if you were the first person to talk to them after they entered the park, Emergency situation how do you remain calm. 

So I wanted to thank everybody here for the wonderful thread and now the waiting game beings!  *Fingers Crossed*


----------



## angelina

Just wondering, for those who have completed the CP, how has it helped you in "real life?"  Have any of you found that it made the difference in getting a job after graduation, or in applying for an internship.  How did the program benefit you in a way that another job or internship wouldn't?


----------



## darthspielberg

rangers148816 said:


> What would you do if you were helping a guest who didn't speak the same language as you?
> 
> Wasn't expecting that one at all.



I got this one as well, and had to take a moment. i admitted that it may not be the correct response, but that I'd try to understand non verbally what their needs were, and then retrieve someone who could speak their language to continue their assistance.


----------



## rangers148816

darthspielberg said:


> I got this one as well, and had to take a moment. i admitted that it may not be the correct response, but that I'd try to understand non verbally what their needs were, and then retrieve someone who could speak their language to continue their assistance.



Pretty much said the same thing, I tried not to take a moment but I believe I did.  I think I said something about I would try to locate a cast member who could help assist but if there wasn't one around I would try to read body language or maybe have them point to it on the map.  Its a tough question, but I'm sure it happens daily in WDW.


----------



## darthspielberg

rangers148816 said:


> Pretty much said the same thing, I tried not to take a moment but I believe I did.  I think I said something about I would try to locate a cast member who could help assist but if there wasn't one around I would try to read body language or maybe have them point to it on the map.  Its a tough question, but I'm sure it happens daily in WDW.



I think with questions like that (or at least I hope) they aren't looking for the 100% correct way to deal with the situation, but that you are thinking along the right lines of how to solve the problem. Same with questions regarding attractions. i've never operated a ride at a theme park, but I tried my best to think about how one might, and I think that's what they want to hear rather than "Well, gee, I don't know"


----------



## rangers148816

darthspielberg said:


> I think with questions like that (or at least I hope) they aren't looking for the 100% correct way to deal with the situation, but that you are thinking along the right lines of how to solve the problem. Same with questions regarding attractions. i've never operated a ride at a theme park, but I tried my best to think about how one might, and I think that's what they want to hear rather than "Well, gee, I don't know"



Exactly, I think they just want to see how quick you can respond/adapt to a situation.


----------



## CaptainKat

I had my phone interview last night at 7!  I think it went well; it lasted about 40 minutes, and my interviewer asked a lot of questions about all of my top 4 roles and was super nice!  I think the only real question that came out of nowhere was when she asked me to do my best pirate voice for BBB/Pirate's League! 

I also got asked what my first Disney memory was, because I mentioned in my answer for why I wanted to do the program.  There might be another one that was different from what I'd seen, but it was close enough I can't recall it off the top of my head lol.

I made a pretty huge word document of potential questions I gathered on here and other sites, including questions for every role except maybe Hopper.  I was thinking of posting it on Google Docs and sharing a link here, if people would like that!


----------



## Sbakerr

angelina said:


> Just wondering, for those who have completed the CP, how has it helped you in "real life?"  Have any of you found that it made the difference in getting a job after graduation, or in applying for an internship.  How did the program benefit you in a way that another job or internship wouldn't?



I did the CP in fall 09. It has completely helped me in real life. It looks great on resumes.  Any interview I've had they always ask me about working for Disney, it's a great way to start the interview.  The other biggest change in my life was that it completely changed my work ethic. I was only 19 at the time and my previous jobs I was lazy and slacked a lot. After working Outdoor Foods at MK, I couldn't have a job that was slow paced. Working 12-14 hour days really changes you I believe. It truly helped me with my work ethic and I started to put 100% in any job I've has since then.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dudetrue

Do you think that how long the interview lasted has any bearing on whether you will be given an invitation to the CP or not? I have seen several people stating that their interview was almost an hour and many who said theirs was only about 15-20 minutes. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## AggieJacki

Dudetrue said:


> Do you think that how long the interview lasted has any bearing on whether you will be given an invitation to the CP or not? I have seen several people stating that their interview was almost an hour and many who said theirs was only about 15-20 minutes. Any thoughts on that?



My recruiter said at the beginning of the interview that it would take 20 minutes and it took EXACTLY 20 minutes. She said she's been a CP recruiter for 5 years, so I imagine that she knows exactly what she's looking for and doesn't need to take a lot of time to do it. 

I've heard of people who had 11 minute interviews getting accepted and I've heard of people with 35 minute interviews who where NLIC'd the same day of their interview. I think a lot of it has to do with your recruiter and how you click with them!


----------



## Mitch_in_GA

Thanks for all the great info that's been shared so far.  My 18-year-old son has his phone interview next Thursday.  Good luck to you all!


----------



## Little Orange Bird

has anybody been asked any crazy questions that Caught them off guard during the phone interview yet?


----------



## Cendrillon92

Kind of.
I was asked if a guest wanted to go to the beach for the day, what advice would I give or recommend to the guest [something along those lines]. I hadn't seen that one coming.

Has anyone seen this question before?

And if you have-any clue which role they are specifically asking this for?

Thanks!


----------



## Little Orange Bird

Cendrillon92 said:


> Kind of.
> I was asked if a guest wanted to go to the beach for the day, what advice would I give or recommend to the guest [something along those lines]. I hadn't seen that one coming.
> 
> Has anyone seen this question before?
> 
> And if you have-any clue which role they are specifically asking this for?
> 
> Thanks!



I've never heard that one but I'm guessing it would go towards concierge.


----------



## darthspielberg

I got that question and it was asked because we were talking about Concierge since that's my second choice. 

I said that I would ask them what kind of beach they were looking for. Something closer to property (or on property), busy or secluded, what other activities they'd like to do on their outing, and use that information to offer the best suggestion to them. 

I also go asked what i would recommend if a guest was looking for dining suggestions. I went to my go to, which is Epcot. "Lots to choose from with variety and something for every person's taste."


----------



## becca blueyes

CaptainKat said:


> I made a pretty huge word document of potential questions I gathered on here and other sites, including questions for every role except maybe Hopper.  I was thinking of posting it on Google Docs and sharing a link here, if people would like that!



Yes!! Could you please share that link, I have been trying to create my own but its hard to find questions


----------



## FooTbaLlGirl23

I have my phone interview next Monday. I know I would like to go into retail/sales or recreation but idk a third one I really would like since in BBB you have to have salon experience. I do not want any of the food & beverage or housekeeping ones. Any questions I should prepare myself for or anything that can help me get through this? I have had many interviews but not a phone interview. I am a Park & Rec major with Tourism and Resort.


----------



## FooTbaLlGirl23

Praise2Him said:


> I'll be happy to, but it's a Word document so I need your email address.



Would you mind you email this to me?


----------



## FooTbaLlGirl23

CaptainKat said:


> I had my phone interview last night at 7!  I think it went well; it lasted about 40 minutes, and my interviewer asked a lot of questions about all of my top 4 roles and was super nice!  I think the only real question that came out of nowhere was when she asked me to do my best pirate voice for BBB/Pirate's League!
> 
> I also got asked what my first Disney memory was, because I mentioned in my answer for why I wanted to do the program.  There might be another one that was different from what I'd seen, but it was close enough I can't recall it off the top of my head lol.
> 
> I made a pretty huge word document of potential questions I gathered on here and other sites, including questions for every role except maybe Hopper.  I was thinking of posting it on Google Docs and sharing a link here, if people would like that!



Yes! Could you please post this on here for us! Thanks!


----------



## CaptainKat

FooTbaLlGirl23 said:


> Yes! Could you please post this on here for us! Thanks!





becca blueyes said:


> Yes!! Could you please share that link, I have been trying to create my own but its hard to find questions



Absolutely!  I set the doc to public, so it should be viewable by anyone.  You can find it here.  I tried to break it down by category, so general and housing and experience questions that anyone could be asked, and then by roles.  Hope it's useful; good luck!


----------



## FooTbaLlGirl23

CaptainKat said:


> Absolutely!  I set the doc to public, so it should be viewable by anyone.  You can find it   I tried to break it down by category, so general and housing and experience questions that anyone could be asked, and then by roles.  Hope it's useful; good luck!



It wont let me see it.


----------



## CaptainKat

FooTbaLlGirl23 said:


> It wont let me see it.



Hmmmm, okay.  It's working when I click it, but it's my drive, so it's hard to know what might be wrong.  Do you have enough posts to PM me your email?  I can send it along while I try to figure out how to make the link work.


----------



## rangers148816

It works for me, I think you need to be signed up for the Google Docs to work.


----------

